# Juvesntus-Atalanta da ufficio inchieste



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Quello che è andato in scena ieri sera è qualcosa di vergognoso, un pari concordato perfino nella sequenza dei gol, uno schifo sportivo che ho visto poche volte..
E domenica si replicherà col Sassuolo che concederà all'Atalanta i 3 punti (se noi vinceremo..altrimenti faranno il pareggino per mascherare tutto meglio..)

Che non si aprano indagini su questo finale di campionato è uno scandalo, *la Juve sta falsando tutta la competizione a palese danno del Milan*, infatti dopo averci battuto coi soliti metodi ormai noti ha letteralmente smesso di giocare regalando punti a tutte le nostre concorrenti (Roma, Inter, Torino e Atalanta)

Questa è davvero una delle prime volte in vita mia in cui sto provando profondo disgusto per la Juventus, è vero che da quanto è tornato in sella un Ovino c'era poco da attendersi, quella stirpe è marcia nel DNA, ma arrivare a falsare in questo modo un campionato è disgustoso.

Oltretutto sappiamo bene cosa c'è dietro: Atalanta in champions uguale soldi a pioggia su una squadretta che poi regalerà alla Juventus milioni in plusvalenze farlocche.

Facciano i loro marci comodi, tanto la stampa mai alzerà un velo di indignazione, ma non pensino di fregare i tifosi intelligenti

Fiero del mio Milan che finirà la stagione avendo giocato 38 partite VERE a differenza di chi ci sta davanti


----------



## Black (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che è andato in scena ieri sera è qualcosa di vergognoso, un pari concordato perfino nella sequenza dei gol, uno schifo sportivo che ho visto poche volte..
> E domenica si replicherà col Sassuolo che concederà all'Atalanta i 3 punti (se noi vinceremo..altrimenti faranno il pareggino per mascherare tutto meglio..)
> 
> Che non si aprano indagini su questo finale di campionato è uno scandalo, *la Juve sta falsando tutta la competizione a palese danno del Milan*, infatti dopo averci battuto coi soliti metodi ormai noti ha letteralmente smesso di giocare regalando punti a tutte le nostre concorrenti (Roma, Inter, Torino e Atalanta)
> ...



d'accordo su tutto. Tranne sulla parte che ho evidenziato in rosso. Li odio da sempre, e faccio fatica a ricordare momenti in cui non ho provato disgusto per loro. Sono la mafia del calcio.

Non hanno mai fatto nulla contro i ladri, figurati se qualcuno indaga per questo.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2019)

Ieri era da scommettere un centinaio d'euro sull'1-1 (ci avrei giurato) con la dea in vantaggio e la giuve che pareggia nell'ultimo quarto d'ora penso che almeno un paio d'euro si sarebbero vinti di sicuro!


----------



## pazzomania (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che è andato in scena ieri sera è qualcosa di vergognoso, un pari concordato perfino nella sequenza dei gol, uno schifo sportivo che ho visto poche volte..
> E domenica si replicherà col Sassuolo che concederà all'Atalanta i 3 punti (se noi vinceremo..altrimenti faranno il pareggino per mascherare tutto meglio..)
> 
> Che non si aprano indagini su questo finale di campionato è uno scandalo, *la Juve sta falsando tutta la competizione a palese danno del Milan*, infatti dopo averci battuto coi soliti metodi ormai noti ha letteralmente smesso di giocare regalando punti a tutte le nostre concorrenti (Roma, Inter, Torino e Atalanta)
> ...



Sono d'accordo.

Ma ahimè non si puo' fare nulla.

I ladri non erano costretti a farsi il culo per vincerla.

Fortunata l Atalanta...


----------



## Kdkobain (20 Maggio 2019)

Hanno vinto il campionato da tre mesi, sono fuori da due mesi da qualsiasi obbiettivo che conta e l'allenatore ha già lasciato. I giocatori non hanno nessun motivo per impegnarsi più dello stretto necessario, anzi sono già in vacanza da un bel po con la testa  che poi ieri sera ci hanno anche provato, chiudendo per tutto il secondo tempo l'atalanta nella sua area. Però se gli fai vincere il campionato con tre mesi in anticipo sono normale queste cose, o metti un sistema a playoff per il titolo o sarà sempre così,juve o non juve.

In questo caso però il calendario è decisamente un fattore determinante, su questo non ci piove.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che è andato in scena ieri sera è qualcosa di vergognoso, un pari concordato perfino nella sequenza dei gol, uno schifo sportivo che ho visto poche volte..
> E domenica si replicherà col Sassuolo che concederà all'Atalanta i 3 punti (se noi vinceremo..altrimenti faranno il pareggino per mascherare tutto meglio..)
> 
> Che non si aprano indagini su questo finale di campionato è uno scandalo, *la Juve sta falsando tutta la competizione a palese danno del Milan*, infatti dopo averci battuto coi soliti metodi ormai noti ha letteralmente smesso di giocare regalando punti a tutte le nostre concorrenti (Roma, Inter, Torino e Atalanta)
> ...



Ora ci svegliamo tutti.
Tutti i santi giorni della settimana se ne doveva parlare.
Ne avremmo dovuto parlare noi in ogni modo e ogni mezzo e lo avrebbe dovuto fare la società!!!!
Ma non come gattuso che ieri faceva il lecchino col mondo juve, bisognava gridare allo scandalo prima .
Avevo aperto anche una discussione a riguardo.
Non c'era una e dico una sola condizione a torino per giocare a calcio.
Il sistema voleva l'atalanta in champions e non lo si è capito solo ieri ma si è capito già da napoli-atalanta.
Napoli- atalanta, lazio - atalanta e juve- atalanta : 7 punti gentilmente regalati.


----------



## alexxx19 (20 Maggio 2019)

a parte invertite con noi sarebbe la stessa cosa credo, ci scandalizziamo se queste cose ci toccano direttamente ma sono sempre successe (anche a noi come protagonisti)


----------



## wildfrank (20 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Ma ahimè non si puo' fare nulla.
> 
> ...



Invece la nostra famosa rivalità con loro ha prodotto una sconfitta surreale, con tanto di rigore inventato a nostro danno....no, noi non siamo proprio fortunati; e non è che il loro titolo fosse in dubbio....ma si vede che Manchester brucia ancora.....


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Hanno vinto il campionato da tre mesi, sono fuori da due mesi da qualsiasi obbiettivo che conta e l'allenatore ha già lasciato. I giocatori non hanno nessun motivo per impegnarsi più dello stretto necessario, anzi sono già in vacanza da un bel po con la testa  che poi ieri sera ci hanno anche provato, chiudendo per tutto il secondo tempo l'atalanta nella sua area. Però se gli fai vincere il campionato con tre mesi in anticipo sono normale queste cose, o metti un sistema a playoff per il titolo o sarà sempre così,juve o non juve.
> 
> In questo caso però il calendario è decisamente un fattore determinante, su questo non ci piove.



Anche contro di noi erano già campioni in carica eh..perché avevano un vantaggio siderale..ma hanno scomodato pure l'arbitro per non lasciarci portare via nemmeno 1 punto da Torino...e guarda caso oggi quel punto rubato è quello che ci sta condannando..


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche contro di noi erano già campioni in carica eh..perché avevano un vantaggio siderale..ma hanno scomodato pure l'arbitro per non lasciarci portare via nemmeno 1 punto da Torino...e guarda caso oggi quel punto rubato è quello che ci sta condannando..



Ho visto volutamente tutta la partita dal pre-gara al post-gara e non c'era una sola condizione affinchè la partita si potesse giocare.
Anche per il napoli era l'ultima in casa ma hanno deciso di salutare il loro pubblico regalando calcio, spettacolo e onestà prendendo a schiaffoni l'inter.
I cambi di allegri poi ?? Ma ne vogliamo parlare?
Ci ha trollato pure coi cambi.
Sembrava stesse allenando la nazionale cantanti contro quella attori.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ora ci svegliamo tutti.
> Tutti i santi giorni della settimana se ne doveva parlare.
> Ne avremmo dovuto parlare noi in ogni modo e ogni mezzo e lo avrebbe dovuto fare la società!!!!
> Ma non come gattuso che ieri faceva il lecchino col mondo juve, bisognava gridare allo scandalo prima .
> ...



Ma cosa possiamo fare noi tifosi dai..se la stampa fa spallucce capirai da un forum che possiamo fare..credo che il 90% degli utenti fosse consapevole di come sarebbe andata ieri e di come andrà domenica...lo diciamo, ma a che serve?

Tanto loro possono sempre dire che "eh ma mica è colpa nostra se abbiamo vinto il campionato 2 mesi fa"


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2019)

tutto vero, ma noi avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio sull Atalanta. 
Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho visto volutamente tutta la partita dal pre-gara al post-gara e non c'era una sola condizione affinchè la partita si potesse giocare.
> Anche per il napoli era l'ultima in casa ma hanno deciso di salutare il loro pubblico regalando calcio, spettacolo e onestà prendendo a schiaffoni l'inter.
> I cambi di allegri poi ?? Ma ne vogliamo parlare?
> Ci ha trollato pure coi cambi.
> Sembrava stesse allenando la nazionale cantanti contro quella attori.



La sequenza dei gol comunque è comunque quello che rende tutto palese..non hanno nemmeno voluto rinunciare a regalare la "rimontina" al loro pubblico..tanto l'Atalanta sa già che tra 7 giorni la succursale emiliana della Juve concederà il pass per la champions


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> tutto vero, ma noi avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio sull Atalanta.
> Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.



Noi abbiamo giocato 37 partite vere, 38 a fine stagione..l'Atalanta almeno 4 punti le saranno regalati..


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa possiamo fare noi tifosi dai..se la stampa fa spallucce capirai da un forum che possiamo fare..credo che il 90% degli utenti fosse consapevole di come sarebbe andata ieri e di come andrà domenica...lo diciamo, ma a che serve?
> 
> Tanto loro possono sempre dire che "eh ma mica è colpa nostra se abbiamo vinto il campionato 2 mesi fa"



Ma tu lo hai sentito gattuso nel pre gara come leccava il mondo juve , come diceva di fidarsi della juve e bla bla bla?
Vatti a fidare di loro....
A costo di passare per complottisti mi sarei aspettato dichiarazioni più dure, tipo quelle di ranieri che uno scudetto già lo aveva perso per colpa del sistema.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La sequenza dei gol comunque è comunque quello che rende tutto palese..non hanno nemmeno voluto rinunciare a regalare la "rimontina" al loro pubblico..tanto l'Atalanta sa già che tra 7 giorni la succursale emiliana della Juve concederà il pass per la champions



Io dico che tra milan e inter una la vogliono far fuori.
Vedremo chi.
Ieri il napoli ha giocato alla grandissima ma se hai visto napoli-atalanta e lazio - atalanta qualche dubbio viene.
Dai in lazio atalanta wallace ha fatto gol e assist... e poi la lazio si è ripresa il suo con la coppa.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che è andato in scena ieri sera è qualcosa di vergognoso, un pari concordato perfino nella sequenza dei gol, uno schifo sportivo che ho visto poche volte..
> E domenica si replicherà col Sassuolo che concederà all'Atalanta i 3 punti (se noi vinceremo..altrimenti faranno il pareggino per mascherare tutto meglio..)
> 
> Che non si aprano indagini su questo finale di campionato è uno scandalo, *la Juve sta falsando tutta la competizione a palese danno del Milan*, infatti dopo averci battuto coi soliti metodi ormai noti ha letteralmente smesso di giocare regalando punti a tutte le nostre concorrenti (Roma, Inter, Torino e Atalanta)
> ...



Purtroppo il tuo grido di dolore resterà inascoltato,é totalmente inutile mangiarsi il fegato,oggi la fogna torinese è intoccabile come Totò Riina quando lo Stato Italiano faceva finta di non sapere dove fosse lasciandolo libero per oltre 30 anni,perdonami il triste esempio ma è per rendere meglio l'idea.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma tu lo hai sentito gattuso nel pre gara come leccava il mondo juve , come diceva di fidarsi della juve e bla bla bla?
> Vatti a fidare di loro....
> A costo di passare per complottisti mi sarei aspettato dichiarazioni più dure, tipo quelle di ranieri che uno scudetto già lo aveva perso per colpa del sistema.



Un addetto ai lavori non può insinuare dubbi su certe cose apertamente senza prove..sennò si becca un deferimento all'istante..Gattuso l'ha buttata lì..di più non poteva fare..


----------



## First93 (20 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> tutto vero, ma noi avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio sull Atalanta.
> Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.



Hai ragione, se perdi punti con Frosinone, con il Bologna di Inzaghi, con l'Udinese e col Parma succede questo. I punti in campionato si ottengono vincendo non sperando che gli altri perdano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il tuo grido di dolore resterà inascoltato,é totalmente inutile mangiarsi il fegato,oggi la fogna torinese è intoccabile come Totò Riina quando lo Stato Italiano faceva finta di non sapere dove fosse lasciandolo libero per oltre 30 anni,perdonami il triste esempio ma è per rendere meglio l'idea.



Ma io infatti non mi aspetto nulla..figuriamoci..ma almeno posso dirlo..

Aggiungo una cosa, *mi piacerebbe molto che gli amici juventini che stanno quei sul nostro forum *(con cui dialogo spesso senza problemi) *ammettessero lo schifo e si scusassero con noi*, perché la loro squadra ci sta palesemente f0tt€nd0...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un addetto ai lavori non può insinuare dubbi su certe cose apertamente senza prove..sennò si becca un deferimento all'istante..Gattuso l'ha buttata lì..di più non poteva fare..



Il milan aveva cercato in modo indiretto di puntare i riflettori su quella gara chiedendo la contemporaneità.
Ovviamente, anche se non tutti lo hanno capito, il problema non era quello di giocare alla stessa ora ma si voleva ricordare a qualcuno che prima di pensare a feste, festini ecc ecc c'era da onorare un impegno che indirettamente riguardava altri.
Molti tifosi ci hanno riso su prendendo la società per perdenti e la lega??
La lega calcio non ha nemmeno risposto alla nostra richiesta.
Se non è fare mafioso questo...


----------



## nybreath (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo giocato 37 partite vere, 38 a fine stagione..l'Atalanta almeno 4 punti le saranno regalati..



Ma di che ci lamentiamo se non facciamo manco punti con bologna udinese e parma, la juve sono due mesi che non gioca a calcio in campionato, dai, un po di concretezza, loro se ne fottevano altamente e non avevano necessità di fare niente, noi potevamo stare tranquillamente quarti e non ci siamo a causa assolutamente nostra, bisogna guardare gli altri quando il nostro lo si è fatto, e noi il nostro non l'abbiamo fatto minimamente, abbiamo avuto una media da quasi retrocessione per un un 7-8 partite, e ci vogliamo lamentare per un pari juve atalanta...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Come diceva giorni fa l'amico piscio de gatto ricordiamocele tutte , ricordiamoci anche questa se un giorno torneremo grandi.
Se e quando torneremo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Maggio 2019)

La partita di ieri era palesemente indirizzata verso un pareggio, ma secondo me non è certo ieri che abbiamo perso la Champions. In fin dei conti tra campionato e Coppa quest'anno Atalanta-Juve era finita 2-2 primo e 3-0 poi, anche fosse stata giocata decentemente magari finiva 1-1 uguale


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo giocato 37 partite vere, 38 a fine stagione..l'Atalanta almeno 4 punti le saranno regalati..



Non vuol dire nulla, il Milanista del 2019 è diventato come l'Interista del 2000. 
Sempre a vedere i complotti, se avessi visto la partita ( io l'ho vista in diretta con 200 persone ) ti saresti accorto da solo che la Juve ci ha messo tutto l'impegno per vincerla e non sia quanto mi duole dirlo. 

Poi è uscito i risultato che tutti ci aspettavamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La partita di ieri era palesemente indirizzata verso un pareggio, ma secondo me non è certo ieri che abbiamo perso la Champions. In fin dei conti tra campionato e Coppa quest'anno Atalanta-Juve era finita 2-2 primo e 3-0 poi, anche fosse stata giocata decentemente magari finiva 1-1 uguale



Non confondiamo ata-juve con juve-ata : in casa da anni lasciano le briciole.
Il pareggio da loro non è la normalità.
Che l'atalanta è forte è comunque indubbio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non vuol dire nulla, il Milanista del 2019 è diventato come l'Interista del 2000.
> Sempre a vedere i complotti, se avessi visto la partita ( io l'ho vista in diretta con 200 persone ) ti saresti accorto da solo che la Juve ci ha messo tutto l'impegno per vincerla e non sia quanto mi duole dirlo.
> 
> Poi è uscito i risultato che tutti ci aspettavamo.



Non parlo solo di ieri..la Juve ha falsato tutta la corsa champions a nostro danno...e ribadisco, non è un disinteresse il loro...vedrete che l'Atalanta saprà ripagare certe cose....e domenica si replica

Sui complotti io non vedo nulla, anche la storia dei pochi rigori è una fesseria, semplicemente andiamo poco in area..ma ieri dai..una vergogna


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non vuol dire nulla, il Milanista del 2019 è diventato come l'Interista del 2000.
> Sempre a vedere i complotti, se avessi visto la partita ( io l'ho vista in diretta con 200 persone ) ti saresti accorto da solo che la Juve ci ha messo tutto l'impegno per vincerla e non sia quanto mi duole dirlo.
> 
> Poi è uscito i risultato che tutti ci aspettavamo.



Beh insomma, io tutta questa normalità nella juve non l'ho vista.
Dai non scherziamo, il napoli ha giocato a calcio ieri.
La juve ha fatto solo festa prima, durante e dopo.
Diciamo che l'atalanta è stata fortunata a beccare la juve in mezzo alla festa? Diciamola cosi cosi non passiamo per complottisti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non parlo solo di ieri..la Juve ha falsato tutta la corsa champions a nostro danno...e ribadisco, non è un disinteresse il loro...vedrete che l'Atalanta saprà ripagare certe cose....e domenica si replica
> 
> Sui complotti io non vedo nulla, anche la storia dei pochi rigori è una fesseria, semplicemente andiamo poco in area..ma ieri dai..una vergogna



A ok, era un discorso globale. Perdonami non avevo capito. 

E' fuori da ogni dubbio che il calendario abbia " falsato" il campionato semplicemente perchè l'Atalanta ha incontrato le squadre più forti a campionato concluso. Per il resto rimango della mia idea, i bergamaschi non hanno rubato niente. 

Mi limito semplicemente a ricordarti che anche noi quando vincevamo sempre le ultime partite le perdevamo addirittura. E' una questione di testa, superato l'obbiettivo molli.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Ma di che ci lamentiamo se non facciamo manco punti con bologna udinese e parma, la juve sono due mesi che non gioca a calcio in campionato, dai, un po di concretezza, loro se ne fottevano altamente e non avevano necessità di fare niente, noi potevamo stare tranquillamente quarti e non ci siamo a causa assolutamente nostra, bisogna guardare gli altri quando il nostro lo si è fatto, e noi il nostro non l'abbiamo fatto minimamente, abbiamo avuto una media da quasi retrocessione per un un 7-8 partite, e ci vogliamo lamentare per un pari juve atalanta...



Il campionato è una corsa a tappe dove ogni settimana può essere decisiva.
Non è che ora solo perchè noi abbiamo limiti dobbiamo pensare che il destino sia solo nelle nostre mani.
Il genoa ha avuto 4 punti dalla juve e grazie a quei 4 punti pareggiando domenica si potrebbe salvare.
L'empoli perchè non ha potuto avere tali omaggi dalla juve?? Perchè non fa polpette in stile sturaro?
Diciamo che le fregature sono ben confezionate ma non facciamo finta di nulla .


----------



## Anguus (20 Maggio 2019)

non è per giustificare..ma voi a parti invertite cosa aveste fatto? Cioè se una nostra partita avesse potuto decidere l'accesso o meno della Juve in Champions cosa vi sareste augurati?


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A ok, era un discorso globale. Perdonami non avevo capito.
> 
> E' fuori da ogni dubbio che il calendario abbia " falsato" il campionato semplicemente perchè l'Atalanta ha incontrato le squadre più forti a campionato concluso. Per il resto rimango della mia idea, i bergamaschi non hanno rubato niente.
> 
> Mi limito semplicemente a ricordarti che anche noi quando vincevamo sempre le ultime partite le perdevamo addirittura. E' una questione di testa, superato l'obbiettivo molli.



E infatti ancora oggi c'è chi ci ricorda di quando il piacenza di cagni retrocesse perchè la reggiana.....vinse al meazza contro un milan già campione.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> non è per giustificare..ma voi a parti invertite cosa aveste fatto? Cioè se una nostra partita avesse potuto decidere l'accesso o meno della Juve in Champions cosa vi sareste augurati?



Il tifoso può fare e dire tutto, non una società, non i tesserati.
Ieri era l'ultimo giorno di scuola in casa juve e c'erano tutte le condizioni per rendere la gara non normale.


----------



## Kdkobain (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche contro di noi erano già campioni in carica eh..perché avevano un vantaggio siderale..ma hanno scomodato pure l'arbitro per non lasciarci portare via nemmeno 1 punto da Torino...e guarda caso oggi quel punto rubato è quello che ci sta condannando..



Ma dai, contestiamo pure quello ? Proprio vero che quando non si vince per un po di anni la fame fa brutti scherzi, è colpa della juve anche il gol dell'udinese ? è colpa della juve il fatto che non abbiamo un giocatore in rosa che salta l'uomo ? 
Io sono relativamente nuovo su questo forum ma pensavo di trovare qualcuno con cui palare di tattica e calcio giocato e non un ritrovo di Tifosi ( con l'accezione negativa del termine) pronti a scaricare le colpe su tutti ma non sui noi stessi.

Il calendario è un fattore ma non attachiamoci a questo per giustificare i fallimenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Ma dai, contestiamo pure quello ? Proprio vero che quando non si vince per un po di anni la fame fa brutti scherzi, è colpa della juve anche il gol dell'udinese ? è colpa della juve il fatto che non abbiamo un giocatore in rosa che salta l'uomo ?
> Io sono relativamente nuovo su questo forum ma pensavo di trovare qualcuno con cui palare di tattica e calcio giocato e non un ritrovo di Tifosi ( con l'accezione negativa del termine) pronti a scaricare le colpe su tutti ma non sui noi stessi.
> 
> Il calendario è un fattore ma non attachiamoci a questo per giustificare i fallimenti.



Vabbè di calcio attualmente da noi non ci sono le condizioni per parlarne. 
Non giochiamo a calcio.
Il primo tempo di ieri non saprei come definirlo.


----------



## varvez (20 Maggio 2019)

Non so se sia da ufficio inchieste, ma sono sicuro che NOI siamo da ufficio inchieste. Abbiamo buttato punti a pene di cane, penso a Sampdoria, Udinese, a Parma, i due derby. Dai, ci siamo complicato la vita da soli, siamo colpa del nostro male. Con un allenatore più esperto e bravo in panchina saremmo forse terzi e non quarti o quinti.


----------



## Davidoff (20 Maggio 2019)

Abbiamo perso un mare di punti con squadrette giocando in modo inguardabile, inutile lamentarsi per ieri sera. Era scontato che i ladri non vincessero, ma se noi avessimo fatto un pò meno schifo saremmo in Champions da almeno due giornate. Dirò di più, se dobbiamo arrivare quarti per poi farci squalificare dai pagliacci della Uefa tanto vale accontentarsi dell'Europa League, sarebbe una beffa assurda.


----------



## Lambro (20 Maggio 2019)

Sarà che comincio ad essere molto stanco di teorie complottistiche di basso livello, ma ne leggo di ogni.
Ieri ci sono state situazioni di campo che possono tranquillamente cancellare qualsiasi idea di complotto.

Il punto , come sottolineato da qualcuno, è solo uno : la mancanza di motivazioni, che era abissale ieri, ed una squadra, quella bergamasca, che gioca bene al calcio e sa cosa vuole dalla partita, a differenza nostra che non si capisce mai cosa entri in campo a fare.

Il Milan in passato ha concesso di ogni, dalla reggina alla reggiana, in champions poi non parliamone che regalavamo punti a tutti nelle partite 5 e 6 del gironcino.

Il calcio è fatto all'80% di situazioni fortunate/sfortunate, il calendario è una di queste, va accettato e basta.

Il Milan deve solo rimproverarsi di non aver fatto il suo dovere per un mese e mezzo, con prestazioni indecenti e punti persi dappertutto, ed in effetti non merita una qualificazione champions rispetto ai bergamaschi ma anche rispetto all'inter, che tutto sommato si è rivelata più squadra di noi anche se ha solo 1 punto in più.

Concordo col ragazzo che parla di forum di tifosi invece che di gente che ami parlare un pò di tattica e di calcio, a volte prepondera la prima fazione e fà sorridere/tristezza leggere certi commenti.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2019)

Noi mandavamo le squadre in Serie B o le salvavamo con i nostri biscotti.. memoria corta del tifoso milanista. L'importante è vedere draghi ovunque, ma prima di urlare a complotti vari non era meglio gestire i 10 punti di vantaggio sull'Atalanta? Questo è il classico atteggiamento italico, basta vedere quando gioca la nazionale ai gironi che si spera sempre nelle altre squadre per passare il girone e urla ai biscotti se poi non si passa.

Avevamo bisogno di due due miseri punti in più.. bastava, almeno vincere un derby, bastava almeno vincere contro il Frosinone all'andata bastava non prendere gol all'ultimo contro l'Atalanta. Bisogna rammaricarsi di questo


----------



## Manue (20 Maggio 2019)

Sinceramente la Juve ieri ci ha provato a fare gol, 
non possiamo imputarle nulla, non possiamo pretendere che i giocatori giocassero come se stessero sfidando l'Atletico Madrid, 
ok sono professionisti, ma le motivazioni e le emozioni sono importanti a livello nervoso.

È stata un partita nata male, Ronaldo che si mangia quel gol la dice lunga e non posso pensare che l'abbia fatto apposta.

Allegri ha messo giù una formazione che più offensiva non si poteva, 
dispiace perché magari se fosse capitata a noi in questo periodo avremmo strappato il punto, ma pazienza.

Ora rimane da vedere Inter-Empoli e Atalanta-Sassuolo, 
confido nella sorpresa anche se mi fa più paura che il Milan non faccia neanche i 3 punti a Ferrara.

L'epilogo di questo campionato ci racconta che essere a -1 dal terzo posto, con tutti i problemi che abbiamo avuto e i punti che abbiamo lasciato, certifica che la stagione è stata pessima per molte squadre.

Il rammarico e la punizione di Bruno Alves, 
giocando pur male a Parma, portando i 3 punti a Milano, magari si arrivava quarti per davvero.


----------



## Anguus (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il tifoso può fare e dire tutto, non una società, non i tesserati.
> Ieri era l'ultimo giorno di scuola in casa juve e c'erano tutte le condizioni per rendere la gara non normale.



Io sinceramente non mi aspettavo niente di diverso, mi innervosiscono di più gli aiutini continui ricevuti dalle squadre che giocavano contro di noi arrivati ad un certo punto della stagione. Nonostante tutto e comunque andrà a finire, io credo che il 4° posto quest'anno fosse un obiettivo raggiungibile senza doverci ridurre a sperare in una partita onesta da parte di chi da anni fa della disonestà il suo inno. Non ho mai visto un ladro fare beneficenza.


----------



## Kdkobain (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vabbè di calcio attualmente da noi non ci sono le condizioni per parlarne.
> Non giochiamo a calcio.
> Il primo tempo di ieri non saprei come definirlo.



(s)Fortunatamente il primo tempo di ieri me lo sono perso ( e da cosa ho letto di sfuggita e dagli highlights assenti immagno che sono stato veramente fortunato xD).
Però è terribile sentire miliardi di polemiche contro una squadra che nel giorno dell'addio di una parte importante della sua storia recente, pareggia in casa contra una squadra nettamente più in palla. Che poi ci hanno provato sul serio a vincerla, pure acciughina è riuscito a prendersi la sua personale rivincità con la stampa schierando sei attaccanti insieme.
Allora non parliamo, ma parlare della juve pur di non commentare la nostra mediocrita mi sembra abbastanza segno di tifoseria frustata, cosa avvilente a dir poco.


----------



## Anguus (20 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Noi mandavamo le squadre in Serie B o le salvavamo con i nostri biscotti.. memoria corta del tifoso milanista. L'importante è vedere draghi ovunque, ma prima di urlare a complotti vari non era meglio gestire i 10 punti di vantaggio sull'Atalanta? Questo è il classico atteggiamento italico, basta vedere quando gioca la nazionale ai gironi che si spera sempre nelle altre squadre per passare il girone e urla ai biscotti se poi non si passa.
> 
> Avevamo bisogno di due due miseri punti in più.. bastava, almeno vincere un derby, bastava almeno vincere contro il Frosinone all'andata bastava non prendere gol all'ultimo contro l'Atalanta. Bisogna rammaricarsi di questo



Ripeto, avremmo sperato che il Milan facesse la stessa identica cosa a parti invertite. Rientra nelle dinamiche del calcio da anni. Fa rabbia quando ci si trova dalla parte danneggiata, fa godere quando ci si trova dalla parte giusta!


----------



## jacky (20 Maggio 2019)

Ma come si fa a dire che l'Atalanta non merita la Champions? Come si fa?
Significa non avere rispetto di questo sport e non capire niente di pallone, scusa eh.
Ieri dopo i 90' minuti di puro schifo di Milan-Frosinone mi son bastati 10 minuti per rifarmi gli occhi.
Con un'Atalanta che a Torino ha creato più in una manciata di minuti che noi in 95' con una retrocessa.


----------



## Anguus (20 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sarà che comincio ad essere molto stanco di teorie complottistiche di basso livello, ma ne leggo di ogni.
> Ieri ci sono state situazioni di campo che possono tranquillamente cancellare qualsiasi idea di complotto.
> 
> Il punto , come sottolineato da qualcuno, è solo uno : la mancanza di motivazioni, che era abissale ieri, ed una squadra, quella bergamasca, che gioca bene al calcio e sa cosa vuole dalla partita, a differenza nostra che non si capisce mai cosa entri in campo a fare.
> ...



D'accordo su tutto, l'Atalanta è lì perché ha meritato più di noi che abbiamo s*******to 10 punti di vantaggio nei loro confronti. Solo una cosa, l'Atalanta non ha giocato benissimo ieri, partita sulla falsa riga di quella con la lazio. Con una Juve motivata ne avrebbe presi 4.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che è andato in scena ieri sera è qualcosa di vergognoso, un pari concordato perfino nella sequenza dei gol, uno schifo sportivo che ho visto poche volte..
> E domenica si replicherà col Sassuolo che concederà all'Atalanta i 3 punti (se noi vinceremo..altrimenti faranno il pareggino per mascherare tutto meglio..)
> 
> Che non si aprano indagini su questo finale di campionato è uno scandalo, *la Juve sta falsando tutta la competizione a palese danno del Milan*, infatti dopo averci battuto coi soliti metodi ormai noti ha letteralmente smesso di giocare regalando punti a tutte le nostre concorrenti (Roma, Inter, Torino e Atalanta)
> ...



Condivido in parte. 
Ovvero la parte che ovviamente la Juventus fa i marci comodi. Siamo arrivati a un punto di non ritorno. Probabilmente quando torneranno a perdere un campionato cancelleranno la Serie A. 

A parte questo, se vogliamo proprio guardare il campo... il Milan non ha comunque avuto il passo per meritare la Champions, specie quando era tutto nelle sue mani. Può essere che concluderemo con 4 vittorie consecutive inutili e 12 punti nelle ultime 15. Ma sono altrettanto convinto che se, per esempio, avessimo vinto contro Parma o Torino, poi avremmo perso punti in queste 4. 

Un quinto posto con 68 punti lascerebbe tanto rammarico, ma non è tutto da buttare. Sicuramente bisogna cambiare allenatore. E poi sperare in un'estate votata al rafforzamento della rosa.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sarà che comincio ad essere molto stanco di teorie complottistiche di basso livello, ma ne leggo di ogni.
> Ieri ci sono state situazioni di campo che possono tranquillamente cancellare qualsiasi idea di complotto.
> 
> Il punto , come sottolineato da qualcuno, è solo uno : la mancanza di motivazioni, che era abissale ieri, ed una squadra, quella bergamasca, che gioca bene al calcio e sa cosa vuole dalla partita, a differenza nostra che non si capisce mai cosa entri in campo a fare.
> ...



Ti faccio una domanda : perchè allegri e la juve dovevano comunicare l'addio a due giorni da juve - milan e a una settimana dalla fine del campionato?
Perchè il loro campionato è finito ?
Perchè frega solo del loro campionato e non si ha rispetto degli altri?
Perchè la festa cosi è stata più commovente con un allegri che saluta la sua gente?
Ma era tutto indispensabile/necessario?
Se la juve avesse ancora avuto qualcosa da chiedere alla stagione non avrebbe allestito un juve-milan che sembrava l'ultimo giorno di scuola.
Ma al mondo non ci sono solo loro, il campionato non è solo affare della juve ma ci sono altri clubs che lottano per obiettivi e per tirarsi su da brutte situazioni.
E' offensivo pensare al finale da libro cuore della juve in mezzo a una lotta drammatica,, per certi versi , per la champions.
Allegri il suo addio avrebbe potuto darlo a stagione conclusa, onorando gara e stagione.
A napoli si sono divertiti e hanno salutato il pubblico regalando spettacolo, gol e onestà.... trova le differenze con torino.
Non è la prestazione della juve che andrebbe osservata ma tutto il contesto creato perchè di staccare con la testa ci può anche stare ma la prestazione in campo ieri non c'erano proprio le condizioni che potesse esistere.
Io da milanista non mi sento offeso dai gol sbagliati da dybala ma dal fatto che per il mondo juve esiste solo la juve.
Ieri era la giornata della festa, non della partita.
Il posticipo della partita è stato chiesto affinchè la festa riuscisse meglio.....
Già questa doveva essere una richiesta folle nel suo essere che è stata passata per normalità.
Il conad stadium ha vissuto la sua giornata di gloria mettendo da parte il campionato... degli altri.
Ma tanto a chi frega?
Esiste solo la juve.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Maggio 2019)

L'ultima partita vera giocata dalla Juve in campionato è stata quella contro di noi, non gli bastava il pareggio hanno dovuto chiuderla

A loro fa comunque comodo averci fuori dalla Champions e ritardare la rinascita, sono del tutto anti sportivi e avere come inseguitrici Napoli e Inter gli fa il solletico

Sta di fatto che siamo noi ad aver buttato punti nel gabinetto


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> *Ieri era da scommettere un centinaio d'euro sull'1-1* (ci avrei giurato) con la dea in vantaggio e la giuve che pareggia nell'ultimo quarto d'ora penso che almeno un paio d'euro si sarebbero vinti di sicuro!



Io l'ho fatto. Non 100 euro ma avevo messo risultato esatto 1 a 1....era scontato


----------



## Jazzy R&B (20 Maggio 2019)

Vi dico solo che i miei due gobbetti di casa si sono parecchio incazzati al gol di Mandzukic....addirittura insulti a Bernardeschi quando con quel tiro a momenti faceva il 2-1 per la Juve! Adesso sono presi male perchè son sicuri che l'Atalanta non vincerà col Sassuolo mentre Milan e Inda sì, "finale già scritto" dicono.....speriamo abbiano ragione, che volete che vi dica.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dire che l'Atalanta non merita la Champions? Come si fa?
> Significa non avere rispetto di questo sport e non capire niente di pallone, scusa eh.
> Ieri dopo i 90' minuti di puro schifo di Milan-Frosinone mi son bastati 10 minuti per rifarmi gli occhi.
> Con un'Atalanta che a Torino ha creato più in una manciata di minuti che noi in 95' con una retrocessa.



Ma cosa vuol dire esattamente meritare???
Io vedo un genoa che sta per salvarsi grazie ai 4 punti gentile omaggio della juve.
Il genoa merita regali e l'empoli no?
E' una lotta punto a punto e anche una partita può cambiare storia e destino del campionato.
Ci stiamo abituando talmente tanto ai furti che perdiamo di vista la realtà??


----------



## nybreath (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il campionato è una corsa a tappe dove ogni settimana può essere decisiva.
> Non è che ora solo perchè noi abbiamo limiti dobbiamo pensare che il destino sia solo nelle nostre mani.
> Il genoa ha avuto 4 punti dalla juve e grazie a quei 4 punti pareggiando domenica si potrebbe salvare.
> L'empoli perchè non ha potuto avere tali omaggi dalla juve?? Perchè non fa polpette in stile sturaro?
> Diciamo che le fregature sono ben confezionate ma non facciamo finta di nulla .



1-1 udinese, 1-1 parma, 0-0 frosinone, 0-0 bologna, 1-1 empoli, 1-1 cagliari

vinci una partita di questa e sei quarto, il destino ce lo siamo buttati noi nel cestino, non puoi fare 6 pareggi contro chi lotta per retrocedere, gli altri sono discorsi per scaricare il barile, i punti li abbiamo persi noi, non è che bisogna stare all ultima giornata a sperare che la juve ci fa il favore, ma perchè poi ci dovrebbe fare il favore...ci vuole un po di umiltà, se volevamo andare in CL dovevamo fare un minimo che non abbiamo fatto, ora possiamo solo sperare negli altri, perchè il nostro è stato fatto cosi cosi


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

nybreath ha scritto:


> 1-1 udinese, 1-1 parma, 0-0 frosinone, 0-0 bologna, 1-1 empoli, 1-1 cagliari
> 
> vinci una partita di questa e sei quarto, il destino ce lo siamo buttati noi nel cestino, non puoi fare 6 pareggi contro chi lotta per retrocedere, gli altri sono discorsi per scaricare il barile, i punti li abbiamo persi noi, non è che bisogna stare all ultima giornata a sperare che la juve ci fa il favore, ma perchè poi ci dovrebbe fare il favore...ci vuole un po di umiltà, se volevamo andare in CL dovevamo fare un minimo che non abbiamo fatto, ora possiamo solo sperare negli altri, perchè il nostro è stato fatto cosi cosi



Genoa-juve 2-0
Juve-genoa 1-1 
Leva questi 4pti e il genoa è in serie B.
Ecco annientata la tua teoria.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

nybreath ha scritto:


> 1-1 udinese, 1-1 parma, 0-0 frosinone, 0-0 bologna, 1-1 empoli, 1-1 cagliari
> 
> vinci una partita di questa e sei quarto, il destino ce lo siamo buttati noi nel cestino, non puoi fare 6 pareggi contro chi lotta per retrocedere, gli altri sono discorsi per scaricare il barile, i punti li abbiamo persi noi, non è che bisogna stare all ultima giornata a sperare che la juve ci fa il favore, ma perchè poi ci dovrebbe fare il favore...ci vuole un po di umiltà, se volevamo andare in CL dovevamo fare un minimo che non abbiamo fatto, ora possiamo solo sperare negli altri, perchè il nostro è stato fatto cosi cosi



Che il milan abbia demeritato è ovvio.
Se mi leggi sai che non perdo occasione per criticarlo. 
Non dico questo.
Comunque essere da quarto posto implica avere alti e bassi.
Se avessimo vinto le gare che tu, giustamente ricordi, saremmo a duellare col napoli, non con l'atalanta.
E' ovvio.


----------



## diavolo (20 Maggio 2019)

Con playoff e playout si risolverebbe tutto.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda : perchè allegri e la juve dovevano comunicare l'addio a due giorni da juve - milan e a una settimana dalla fine del campionato?
> Perchè il loro campionato è finito ?
> Perchè frega solo del loro campionato e non si ha rispetto degli altri?
> Perchè la festa cosi è stata più commovente con un allegri che saluta la sua gente?
> ...



C'è da dire che la Juve nelle ultime 6 partite ha vinto solo con la Fiorentina, che per altro nelle ultime 6 partite le ha prese da tutti; per il resto 2 sconfitte (SPAL e Roma) e 3 pareggi (Torino,Inter ed Atalanta).Quindi la spina l'hanno staccata già da un bel pò, non solo da ieri. Noi abbiamo avuto la sfiga di incontrarla quando doveva ancora fare punti per "chiudere" il discorso Scudetto, visto che all'epoca di Juve - Milan erano ancora in Champions; posto che cmq, in quel Juve-Milan, i gobbi scesero in campo con una formazione ben peggiore di quella di ieri, o di quella che hanno schierato contro Inda e Roma: infatti quel giorno mancavano Ronaldo,Cancelo,Chiellini,Pjanic,Matuidi,Cuadrado,Douglas Costa, Khedira...ed eravamo passati in vantaggio noi eh, sarebbe bastato veramente poco per portare a casa almeno un punto, un solo maledetto punto che però oggi farebbe tutta la differenza del mondo in ottica qualificazione Champions.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che la Juve nelle ultime 6 partite ha vinto solo con la Fiorentina, che per altro nelle ultime 6 partite le ha prese da tutti; per il resto 2 sconfitte (SPAL e Roma) e 3 pareggi (Torino,Inter ed Atalanta).Quindi la spina l'hanno staccata già da un bel pò, non solo da ieri. Noi abbiamo avuto la sfiga di incontrarla quando doveva ancora fare punti per "chiudere" il discorso Scudetto, visto che all'epoca di Juve - Milan erano ancora in Champions; posto che cmq, in quel Juve-Milan, i gobbi scesero in campo con una formazione ben peggiore di quella di ieri, o di quella che hanno schierato contro Inda e Roma: infatti quel giorno mancavano Ronaldo,Cancelo,Chiellini,Pjanic,Matuidi,Cuadrado,Douglas Costa, Khedira...ed eravamo passati in vantaggio noi eh, sarebbe bastato veramente poco per portare a casa almeno un punto, un solo maledetto punto che però oggi farebbe tutta la differenza del mondo in ottica qualificazione Champions.



Gli impegni vanno onorati.
O si gioca a calcio o si fanno i giri di campo strappa lacrime.
Barzagli andava sotto la curva a gara in corso.
Ripeto : per me la juve ha organizzato l'evento di eri nel solito modo di fare arrogante e mafioso secondo cui finito il suo campionato è finito quello di tutti.
Senza pensare che abbiano voluto aiutare l'atalanta per fregare noi, facciamone solo una questione di 'calendario' e di fortuna temporale.
La juve ha staccato da sei gare , hai pienamente ragione.
Di diverso ieri vi sono stati la festa , i saluti , i preparativi , le conferenze.
Tempistiche di chi crede che il mondo gira solo attorno alla juve.
I professionisti sono professionisti ma a questi livelli basta poco per staccare la spina, quel poco è successo.
Con buona pace di chi si aspettava la normalità.
Perchè , checchè ne dicano tutti, l'atalanta che perde a torino è da 10 anni la normalità.


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2019)

in turchia hanno falsato il campionato per far vincere il galatasaray che ieri ha festeggiato,questo è il livello della serie a oggi.
un torneo in una stato dittatoriale dove la propaganda di regime impedisce di fare un racconto differente nel giro che conta.
chi non si allenea avrà ritorsioni professionali


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A ok, era un discorso globale. Perdonami non avevo capito.
> 
> E' fuori da ogni dubbio che il calendario abbia " falsato" il campionato semplicemente perchè l'Atalanta ha incontrato le squadre più forti a campionato concluso. Per il resto rimango della mia idea, i bergamaschi non hanno rubato niente.
> 
> Mi limito semplicemente a ricordarti che *anche noi quando vincevamo sempre le ultime partite le perdevamo addirittura*. E' una questione di testa, superato l'obbiettivo molli.



Secondo me è una lettura molto semplicistica e anche poco vera (frutto di ricordi sfuocati)..tipo prendi i nostri ultimi due successi:
2003-2004: campionato vinto alla terz'ultima giornata, dopo di quella sconfitta 2-1 in casa con la reggina e vittoria in casa col Brescia 4-2
2010-2011: di nuovo vittoria alla terz'ultima giornata, ultime due vittoria casalinga 4-1 col Cagliari e pareggio 0-0 con l'Udinese

Risultati assolutamente in linea con il nostro andamento stagionale..

La Juve prima a cannibalizzato il campionato con una media di 2.7 punti a gara, poi dopo il match casalingo con noi ha tenuto un andamento da retrocessione..questo si chiama falsare il campionato


----------



## Jazzy R&B (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gli impegni vanno onorati.
> O si gioca a calcio o si fanno i giri di campo strappa lacrime.
> Barzagli andava sotto la curva a gara in corso.
> Ripeto : per me la juve ha organizzato l'evento di eri nel solito modo di fare arrogante e mafioso secondo cui finito il suo campionato è finito quello di tutti.
> ...



Il comportamento della Juve nelle ultime partite è assolutamente biasimabile, però ha fatto comodo pure a noi quando invece di perdere contro l'Inda hanno cmq riacciuffato la partita facendo 1-1; se l'Inda avesse vinto quella gara, oggi i "cugini" sarebbero già in Champions matematicamente; o contro il Toro, che all'epoca del Derby puntava ancora addirittura alla Champions, ed anche lì la Juve pareggiò togliendo due punti importantissimi ai granata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> *Ma dai, contestiamo pure quello ?* Proprio vero che quando non si vince per un po di anni la fame fa brutti scherzi, è colpa della juve anche il gol dell'udinese ? è colpa della juve il fatto che non abbiamo un giocatore in rosa che salta l'uomo ?
> Io sono relativamente nuovo su questo forum ma pensavo di trovare qualcuno con cui palare di tattica e calcio giocato e non un ritrovo di Tifosi ( con l'accezione negativa del termine) pronti a scaricare le colpe su tutti ma non sui noi stessi.
> 
> Il calendario è un fattore ma non attachiamoci a questo per giustificare i fallimenti.



Mi attacco al fatto che quel match con noi sono arrivati pure i soliti regali...dopo la conquista dello scudetto guarda caso sono finiti anche quelli..

Vorrei far notare che a noi basterebbe avere 1 punto in più per avere una classifica diversa..non è che ce ne mancano 5-6


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Condivido in parte.
> Ovvero la parte che ovviamente la Juventus fa i marci comodi. Siamo arrivati a un punto di non ritorno. Probabilmente quando torneranno a perdere un campionato cancelleranno la Serie A.
> 
> A parte questo, se vogliamo proprio guardare il campo... il Milan non ha comunque avuto il passo per meritare la Champions, specie quando era tutto nelle sue mani. Può essere che concluderemo con 4 vittorie consecutive inutili e 12 punti nelle ultime 15. Ma sono altrettanto convinto che se, per esempio, avessimo vinto contro Parma o Torino, poi avremmo perso punti in queste 4.
> ...



Analisi lucida e che posso condividere ma la questione qui è un altra, oltre alla Juve che ha falsato il campionato per me c'è proprio un accordo tra 3 club per spartirsi degli interessi...Juve-Atalanta-Sassuolo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2019)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> a parte invertite con noi sarebbe la stessa cosa credo, ci scandalizziamo se queste cose ci toccano direttamente ma sono sempre successe (anche a noi come protagonisti)



Nulla da aggiungere. Ieri qualcuno ha portato anche esempi chiari in proposito. Bisogna cercare di vedere le cose in maniera distaccata e non di parte


----------



## Manue (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi attacco al fatto che quel match con noi sono arrivati pure i soliti regali...dopo la conquista dello scudetto guarda caso sono finiti anche quelli..
> 
> Vorrei far notare che a noi basterebbe avere 1 punto in più per avere una classifica diversa..non è che ce ne mancano 5-6



Con 1 pt in più non saremmo andati cmq in champions per la classifica avulsa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Con 1 pt in più non saremmo andati cmq in champions per la classifica avulsa.



Con un punto in più l'atalanta avrebbe avuto maggiore pressione, la percezione sarebbe stata diversa..poi ripeto, all'Atalanta avranno 4 punti REGALATI..in una corsa punto a punto è come dire che ti regalo il piazzamento


----------



## Manue (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Con un punto in più l'atalanta avrebbe avuto maggiore pressione, la percezione sarebbe stata diversa..poi ripeto, all'Atalanta avranno 4 punti REGALATI..in una corsa punto a punto è come dire che ti regalo il piazzamento



Sinceramente io ribalto il discorso...

se fossi un tifoso bergamasco sarei fiducioso di una non vittoria del Milan a Ferrara, 
avendo visto lo scempio di ieri e di che fatica facciamo a vincere.
Se vedo però che il Milan esce con i 3pt da Ferrara, penso che siano stati un regalo...cosa che la Spal sta facendo comunque eh, perché a Udine ha fatto un bel regalo.

Guardo sempre a 360°.
Con il Sassuolo ci sta che l'Atalanta faccia i 3pt, io però non lo vedo cosi scontato


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io ribalto il discorso...
> 
> se fossi un tifoso bergamasco sarei fiducioso di una non vittoria del Milan a Ferrara,
> avendo visto lo scempio di ieri e di che fatica facciamo a vincere.
> ...



Ma chi vuoi che regali punti al Milan dai..la SPAL ovviamente proverà a fare bella figura, contaci..se poi si vince direi che la differenza tra noi e loro è evidente..

E comunque si vede la differenza tra un match giocato e uno accomodato..ieri il frosinone non ha regalato nulla, ci siamo sudati la vittoria


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Il comportamento della Juve nelle ultime partite è assolutamente biasimabile, però ha fatto comodo pure a noi quando invece di perdere contro l'Inda hanno cmq riacciuffato la partita facendo 1-1; se l'Inda avesse vinto quella gara, oggi i "cugini" sarebbero già in Champions matematicamente; o contro il Toro, che all'epoca del Derby puntava ancora addirittura alla Champions, ed anche lì la Juve pareggiò togliendo due punti importantissimi ai granata.



Ma infatti io dico che ci stiamo girando attorno al problema senza focalizzarlo meglio.
Ma la rinascita di milan e inter non è che forse da fastidio a un sistema che nel frattempo aveva organizzato gli amici di merende?
Milan e inter mancano da anni ma nel frattempo c'è chi si è organizzato...


----------



## nybreath (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che il milan abbia demeritato è ovvio.
> Se mi leggi sai che non perdo occasione per criticarlo.
> Non dico questo.
> Comunque essere da quarto posto implica avere alti e bassi.
> ...



Io dico che siccome ne bastava 1, su 6 o piu partite, insomma perchè si potrebbe contare anche il singolo punto in due partite contro il torino, e altro, non stavamo a sperare in altre

e tra l'altro stiamo gia considerando che vinciamo contro la spal, che è tutto fuor che scontato


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che è andato in scena ieri sera è qualcosa di vergognoso, un pari concordato perfino nella sequenza dei gol, uno schifo sportivo che ho visto poche volte..
> E domenica si replicherà col Sassuolo che concederà all'Atalanta i 3 punti (se noi vinceremo..altrimenti faranno il pareggino per mascherare tutto meglio..)
> 
> Che non si aprano indagini su questo finale di campionato è uno scandalo, *la Juve sta falsando tutta la competizione a palese danno del Milan*, infatti dopo averci battuto coi soliti metodi ormai noti ha letteralmente smesso di giocare regalando punti a tutte le nostre concorrenti (Roma, Inter, Torino e Atalanta)
> ...



benvenuto nel club


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Io dico che siccome ne bastava 1, su 6 o piu partite, insomma perchè si potrebbe contare anche il singolo punto in due partite contro il torino, e altro, non stavamo a sperare in altre
> 
> e tra l'altro stiamo gia considerando che vinciamo contro la spal, che è tutto fuor che scontato



In casa nostra ci dobbiamo guardare eccome perchè siamo il milan .
Però se permetti se vedo che napoli e lazio contro l'atalanta perdono, vedo il napoli come stritola i cugini ,poi vedo la partita di ieri...
Io , a costo di passare per complottista, ma due domande me lo faccio.
Milan e inter mancano da anni nel grande calcio e nel frattempo si sono consolidati equilibri con clubs seduti al grande tavolo che ora forse non tanto facilmente vogliono cedere il posto.


----------



## nybreath (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In casa nostra ci dobbiamo guardare eccome perchè siamo il milan .
> Però se permetti se vedo che napoli e lazio contro l'atalanta perdono, vedo il napoli come stritola i cugini ,poi vedo la partita di ieri...
> Io , a costo di passare per complottista, ma due domande me lo faccio.
> Milan e inter mancano da anni nel grande calcio e nel frattempo si sono consolidati equilibri con clubs seduti al grande tavolo che ora forse non tanto facilmente vogliono cedere il posto.



Per me juve e napoli sono 2 mesi che non giocano, non hanno niente da perdere o guadagnare, e sicuramente una partita contro l inter porta uno stimolo maggiore che contro l atalanta.
Ritengo molto piu probabile che ai giocatori del napoli o juve non importi una ceppa di vincere contro l atalanta, che ci sia un complotto.

Ma anche se devo pensare che la juve non abbia giocato volutamente per non farci passare, sinceramente, se fosse stato a carte inverse avrei goduto parecchio se il milan non faceva andare la juve in CL.

Ma focalizzarsi su questo, significa ignorare il problema principale, il problema è che noi non ci siamo aiutati da soli, e pretendere che ti aiutino gli altri mi pare un tantito difficile.


----------



## Lambro (20 Maggio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> D'accordo su tutto, l'Atalanta è lì perché ha meritato più di noi che abbiamo s*******to 10 punti di vantaggio nei loro confronti. Solo una cosa, l'Atalanta non ha giocato benissimo ieri, partita sulla falsa riga di quella con la lazio. Con una Juve motivata ne avrebbe presi 4.



Non ha brillato ma le marcature ad uomo erano feroci e il pressing di salita era fatto bene il più delle volte, anche quando han preso contropiedi che contro di noi (a causa dell'indolenza con cui rientriamo, me ne sono accorto anche ieri col frosinone) sarebbero stati terrificanti, loro tornavano come *missili* a difendere, hanno una ferocia e una motivazione che è gigantesca e gli han portato certi risultati.


----------



## davoreb (20 Maggio 2019)

Direi partita di ieri più gli arbitri nelle ultime 10 ci hanno preso tanti punti cosa che con la var è davvero strana, ricordo il rigore contro di musacchio che sfiora l'attaccante sulla schiena. Con lo stesso metro di giudizio piatek avrebbe 3-4 rigori a partita.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Per me juve e napoli sono 2 mesi che non giocano, non hanno niente da perdere o guadagnare, e sicuramente una partita contro l inter porta uno stimolo maggiore che contro l atalanta.
> Ritengo molto piu probabile che ai giocatori del napoli o juve non importi una ceppa di vincere contro l atalanta, che ci sia un complotto.
> 
> Ma anche se devo pensare che la juve non abbia giocato volutamente per non farci passare, sinceramente, se fosse stato a carte inverse avrei goduto parecchio se il milan non faceva andare la juve in CL.
> ...



Tu la vedi cosi.
Io penso che al napoli conviene che in champions ci vada l'atalanta e non l'inter.
Non sto dicendo che si trucca la partita ma che magari nella settimana di napoli-atalanta la dirigenza tiene una linea più morbida mentre nella settimana di napoli-inter la squadra venga martellata.
Il napoli ieri ha giocato una partita di altissimo livello, contro l'atalanta.... non ne parliamo proprio.
Il problema siamo noi , sia chiaro, ma in tempi di fpf dove se non aumenti il fatturato non cresci non arrivare quarto vuol dire stare a guardare.
Milan e inter che vogliono tornare su danno fastidio.
Non solo alla juve ma a chi mangia da anni godendo delle nostre assenze.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In casa nostra ci dobbiamo guardare eccome perchè siamo il milan .
> Però se permetti se vedo che napoli e lazio contro l'atalanta perdono, vedo il napoli come stritola i cugini ,poi vedo la partita di ieri...
> Io , a costo di passare per complottista, ma due domande me lo faccio.
> *Milan e inter mancano da anni nel grande calcio e nel frattempo si sono consolidati equilibri con clubs seduti al grande tavolo che ora forse non tanto facilmente vogliono cedere il posto.*



La roma quest'anno ha già perso moltissimo...il Napoli ovviamente se la fa sotto dato che se fa 2 anni fuori dalla champions altro ceh Carletto...

Mi pare evidente che Milan e Inter sono le nemiche del sistema attuale..oltretutto hanno proprietà lontane dal pensare del calcio italiota...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La roma quest'anno ha già perso moltissimo...il Napoli ovviamente se la fa sotto dato che se fa 2 anni fuori dalla champions altro ceh Carletto...
> 
> Mi pare evidente che Milan e Inter sono le nemiche del sistema attuale..oltretutto hanno proprietà lontane dal pensare del calcio italiota...



Oh, ecco....
Ma perchè dobbiamo esser cosi ingenui?
Vi ripeto : guardate napoli-atalanta e poi guardate napoli-inter.
Lasciamo stare per un attimo il milan.


----------



## Lambro (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda : perchè allegri e la juve dovevano comunicare l'addio a due giorni da juve - milan e a una settimana dalla fine del campionato?
> Perchè il loro campionato è finito ?
> Perchè frega solo del loro campionato e non si ha rispetto degli altri?
> Perchè la festa cosi è stata più commovente con un allegri che saluta la sua gente?
> ...



Ci sono troppi punti in cui tutto gira ad personam 
L'atalanta al momento attuale è una squadra decisamente piu' quadrata dell'inter, il napoli non ha un allenatore defenestrato, la stessa atalanta è andata a vincere a napoli poche domeniche fa' ed in molti si lamentavano del poco impegno della compagine napoletana...ieri c'era un rigore possibile per i nerazzurri e non è stato concesso, cr7 che è uno che si mangerebbe l'erba del prato pur di segnare si è mangiato un gol incredibile ad inizio partita non di certo per il complotto, l'effetto festa e sbracamento che hai ricevuto tu io non l'ho visto del tutto , ok nel primo tempo ma nel secondo la juventus è stata piu' pugnace, nulla di clamoroso ma sicuramente più cattiva, ma la grande verità è che son parecchie partite che fanno pena , non che fino a ieri siano stati la solita juve per poi sbragare all'improvviso.
Le sensazioni che ricevi tu sono anche corrette in certi punti, vorresti aver visto piu' professionalità almeno di facciata, diciamo.
Ma siamo italiani ahimè..sarebbe successa la stessa identica cosa se il Milan avesse vinto lo scudetto sbracando totalmente a fine stagione (come infatti ha quasi sempre fatto) regalando punti a destra e a manca, è inutile arrabbiarsi troppo.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ci sono troppi punti in cui tutto gira ad personam
> L'atalanta al momento attuale è una squadra decisamente piu' quadrata dell'inter, il napoli non ha un allenatore defenestrato, la stessa atalanta è andata a vincere a napoli poche domeniche fa' ed in molti si lamentavano del poco impegno della compagine napoletana...ieri c'era un rigore possibile per i nerazzurri e non è stato concesso, cr7 che è uno che si mangerebbe l'erba del prato pur di segnare si è mangiato un gol incredibile ad inizio partita non di certo per il complotto, l'effetto festa e sbracamento che hai ricevuto tu io non l'ho visto del tutto , ok nel primo tempo ma nel secondo la juventus è stata piu' pugnace, nulla di clamoroso ma sicuramente più cattiva, ma la grande verità è che son parecchie partite che fanno pena , non che fino a ieri siano stati la solita juve per poi sbragare all'improvviso.
> Le sensazioni che ricevi tu sono anche corrette in certi punti, vorresti aver visto piu' professionalità almeno di facciata, diciamo.
> Ma siamo italiani ahimè..sarebbe successa la stessa identica cosa se il Milan avesse vinto lo scudetto sbracando totalmente a fine stagione (come infatti ha quasi sempre fatto) regalando punti a destra e a manca, è inutile arrabbiarsi troppo.



Alla juve fa comodo il sistema attuale con delle finte concorrenti per il titolo che si chiamano roma e napoli.
Alle finte concorrenti per il titolo fa comodo far finta di lottare e beccarsi i milioni della champions.
Nel calcio azienda di oggi se non vai in champions non aumenti il fatturato e non cresci.
Milan e inter danno fastidio e la differenza di atteggiamento sul campo è figlio di questo fastidio.
Ballano milioni, non bazzecole.


----------



## 1972 (20 Maggio 2019)

odio la giuve quanto voi ma le possibilita' di andare in cl le abbiamo avute. inutile prendersela con gli altri la colpa e' solo e soltanto nostra e, urlare al complotto, significa giustificare l'operato del cosiddetto allenatore milanista.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> odio la giuve quanto voi ma le possibilita' di andare in cl le abbiamo avute. inutile prendersela con gli altri la colpa e' solo e soltanto nostra e, urlare al complotto, significa giustificare l'operato del cosiddetto allenatore milanista.



No quello mai.
Gattuso va rimosso al triplice fischio di spal-milan.
Ok aprire gli occhi ma mai perdere la ragione.


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Maggio 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> L'ultima partita vera giocata dalla Juve in campionato è stata quella contro di noi, non gli bastava il pareggio hanno dovuto chiuderla
> 
> A loro fa comunque comodo averci fuori dalla Champions e ritardare la rinascita, sono del tutto anti sportivi e avere come inseguitrici Napoli e Inter gli fa il solletico
> 
> Sta di fatto che siamo noi ad aver buttato punti nel gabinetto



ho guardato le statistiche di quella partita. probabilmente siamo gli unici ad aver un possesso palla maggiore della juve allo stadium.

hanno giocato alla leggera anche con noi.


----------



## Lambro (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Alla juve fa comodo il sistema attuale con delle finte concorrenti per il titolo che si chiamano roma e napoli.
> Alle finte concorrenti per il titolo fa comodo far finta di lottare e beccarsi i milioni della champions.
> Nel calcio azienda di oggi se non vai in champions non aumenti il fatturato e non cresci.
> Milan e inter danno fastidio e la differenza di atteggiamento sul campo è figlio di questo fastidio.
> Ballano milioni, non bazzecole.



Se fosse come dici tu l'inciucio Ceferin/Agnelli avrebbe portato a ben altro che 4 formazioni sicure in champions ma si sarebbe rimasti a 3+eventuale 1 per confermare il dominio del mondo juventino.
Io credo semplicemente che il richiamo della big porti a giocare sicuramente con più impegno per tanti motivi e che l'atalanta semplicemente sia tatticamente inaffrontabile a volte, perchè corrono tutti come matti e sono estremamente ligi nelle marcature (a tutto campo a volte) a uomo e nei rientri/ripartenze.
E' semplicemente una squadra che ti fa giocare molto male.
L'inter da giornate è una compagine in balia di mille problemi, con altini e bassi.
Il napoli ha passato un momento di appannamento proprio nel periodo in cui ha giocato contro l'atalanta se non ricordo male (ma potrei sbagliarmi).


----------



## Goro (20 Maggio 2019)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Per me juve e napoli sono 2 mesi che non giocano, non hanno niente da perdere o guadagnare, e sicuramente una partita contro l inter porta uno stimolo maggiore che contro l atalanta.
> Ritengo molto piu probabile che ai giocatori del napoli o juve non importi una ceppa di vincere contro l atalanta, che ci sia un complotto.
> 
> Ma anche se devo pensare che la juve non abbia giocato volutamente per non farci passare, sinceramente, se fosse stato a carte inverse avrei goduto parecchio se il milan non faceva andare la juve in CL.
> ...



Più chiaro di così. Torniamo a casa con la coda tra le gambe perchè non possiamo fare altro.

Spero che almeno si sia pareggiata la questione Higuain e d'ora in avanti basta favori o rapporti di amicizia(!?) con la Juventus. Anche ora, in fondo è meglio non avere debiti con loro.


----------



## addox (20 Maggio 2019)

Quando la lotta Champions è punto su punto non ha molto senso parlare di quelli lasciati per strada, perchè tutti hanno avuto i loro momenti negativi. Se così non fosse allora vuole dire che il Milan è nettamente più forte di inter, Atalanta, Roma e Lazio e avrebbe lottato per lo scudetto. Non credo che sia così.
Sui meriti lasciamo stare, per esempio se togliete i derby, l'Inter con tutte le altre squadre della Serie A ha fatto meno punti del Milan, eppure loro meritano e noi ci dobbiamo vergognare.

P.S. Parlare di onesta e sportività quando ci sono di mezzo gli Ovini è piuttosto ingenuo, ma l'età e la depressione del momento sportivo del nostro Milan giustifica anche questo. Però la partita con il Milan che non contava nulla per loro, ce l'hanno dovuta lo stesso rapinare per vincerla. Però probabilmente ce lo siamo meritati, perchè siamo vergognosi.


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda : perchè allegri e la juve dovevano comunicare l'addio a due giorni da juve - milan e a una settimana dalla fine del campionato?
> Perchè il loro campionato è finito ?
> Perchè frega solo del loro campionato e non si ha rispetto degli altri?
> Perchè la festa cosi è stata più commovente con un allegri che saluta la sua gente?
> ...


Ma perché mai una squadra dovrebbe fregarsene del campionato di altre? Ogni squadra fa il suo campionato e, una volta raggiunto l'obiettivo, gioca come capita. L'anno dell'ultimo scudetto, a campionato vinto giocammo l'ultima in trasferta contro l'Udinese, alla quale bastava un pareggio per andare ai preliminari, e ci presentammo con Didac Vilà titolare(prima e ultima presenza con noi) e facemmo 0 a 0. 
Noi quest'anno abbiamo giocato alcune partite sapendo già il risultato delle altre e sapendo che vincendo avremmo guadagnato un minimo di margine sulle inseguitrici e siamo scesi in campo con un atteggiamento di gran lunga più mollo di quello degli juventini ieri. Non ha senso pretendere una partita della vita da una squadra in vacanza da più di un mese quando noi di partite della vita non ne abbiamo giocata mezza su 37. Peraltro, quest'anno la Juventus l'Atalanta non l'ha battuta neanche quando la partita contava qualcosa per loro.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io dico che ci stiamo girando attorno al problema senza focalizzarlo meglio.
> Ma la rinascita di milan e inter non è che forse da fastidio a un sistema che nel frattempo aveva organizzato gli amici di merende?
> Milan e inter mancano da anni ma nel frattempo c'è chi si è organizzato...



Se fosse così perchè mai Andrea Agnelli avrebbe dovuto spendersi così sfacciatamente per ridare all'Italia i 4 posti Champions che all'Italia proprio non spettavano, visto che come ranking eravamo ancora dietro alla Germania? Ottenendo addirittura di averli tutti e 4 fissi, senza che la quarta debba manco più fare il preliminare come succedeva una volta....siamo passate dalle prime due in Champions + la terza al preliminare, a tutte e 4 direttamente ai gironi. E questo qui, ovvero Agnelli, con la squadra che ha non correva certo il rischio di non arrivare nelle prime tre...infatti molti tifosi juventini, tipo i mie fratelli, non capiscono questo suo spendersi per cause non loro, anzi, agevolando sia Milan che Inda alla qualificazione Champions.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

L’ho già detto nei giorni scorsi e lo ribadisco: il prossimo anno si va a Torino con dei primavera in campo il cui unico mandato sarà fare entrate da SERIAL KILLERS sulle loro gambe. Semplice semplice, così Dybalino e lo stupratore lampadato fanno un bel CRACCKKK e staranno fuori il resto della stagione. 

Questo è ciò che c’è da fare. Così vedrai che poi quando si trovano i loro migliori giocatori INUTILIZZABILI per il resto dell’anno ci pensano... se non possiamo combatterli politicamente e sportivamente lo faremo in altri modi.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Se fosse così perchè mai Andrea Agnelli avrebbe dovuto spendersi così sfacciatamente per ridare all'Italia i 4 posti Champions che all'Italia proprio non spettavano, visto che come ranking eravamo ancora dietro alla Germania? Ottenendo addirittura di averli tutti e 4 fissi, senza che la quarta debba manco più fare il preliminare come succedeva una volta....siamo passate dalle prime due in Champions + la terza al preliminare, a tutte e 4 direttamente ai gironi. E questo qui, ovvero Agnelli, con la squadra che ha non correva certo il rischio di non arrivare nelle prime tre...infatti molti tifosi juventini, tipo i mie fratelli, non capiscono questo suo spendersi per cause non loro, anzi, agevolando sia Milan che Inda alla qualificazione Champions.



Ma figurati cosa e quanto conta agnello.
I posti all'italia spettano come spettano alla spagna e non è detto che potremo sempre giovarne.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma figurati cosa e quanto conta agnello.
> I posti all'italia spettano come spettano alla spagna e non è detto che potremo sempre giovarne.



Guarda che quello è presidente dell'ECA da 3 anni, e questa "riforma" di cui gode ad oggi l'Italia è avvenuta grazie ed unicamente al suo lavoro in sede UEFA. Ti vorrei mettere i link che documentano quello che dico, ma sono già stato bannato un mese per averlo fatto, perchè è vietato dal regolamento postare link. Ben lieto di passarteli in privato se non credi a ciò che dico.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma perché mai una squadra dovrebbe fregarsene del campionato di altre? Ogni squadra fa il suo campionato e, una volta raggiunto l'obiettivo, gioca come capita. L'anno dell'ultimo scudetto, a campionato vinto giocammo l'ultima in trasferta contro l'Udinese, alla quale bastava un pareggio per andare ai preliminari, e ci presentammo con Didac Vilà titolare(prima e ultima presenza con noi) e facemmo 0 a 0.
> Noi quest'anno abbiamo giocato alcune partite sapendo già il risultato delle altre e sapendo che vincendo avremmo guadagnato un minimo di margine sulle inseguitrici e siamo scesi in campo con un atteggiamento di gran lunga più mollo di quello degli juventini ieri. Non ha senso pretendere una partita della vita da una squadra in vacanza da più di un mese quando noi di partite della vita non ne abbiamo giocata mezza su 37. Peraltro, quest'anno la Juventus l'Atalanta non l'ha battuta neanche quando la partita contava qualcosa per loro.



Perchè se pensi alla festa, se sposti gara per la festa, se annunci che allegri non rinnova due giorni prima della partita, se fai entrate trionfali prima della partita, giri di campo durante la partita, se organizzi una giornata da libro cuore strappa lacrime per me manchi di rispetto a chi ha ancora testa e gambe sul campionato.
I giocatori sono professionisti ma in un giorno di festa, giochi da festa.
La formazione stessa di allegri e i cambi erano da .. festa.
Sembrava la nazionale cantanti contro i piloti della formula uno.
La juve è libera di festeggiare ma la serie A non deve girare attorno alla juve.
Quella di ieri doveva essere una partita.
E basta con questi paragoni poi con atalanta-juve, ieri era juve-atalanta e in quello stadio da dieci anni a questa parte la dea esce con zero punti.
Io posso capire che la juve abbia staccato ma organizzare juve-atalanta attorno alla festa non lo mando giù.
Se la juve avesse avuto qualcosa da giocare non avrebbe annunciato l'addio di allegri ma siccome il loro campionato è finito e di quelli degli altri se ne fregano altamente hanno fatto solo in base ai loro comodi e in base alla logica del loro business con lo stadio pieno.
Per me è un grave segno di arroganza e di mafia.
Sarò tarato io, che ti devo dire?


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Guarda che quello è presidente dell'ECA da 3 anni, e questa "riforma" di cui gode ad oggi l'Italia è avvenuta grazie ed unicamente al suo lavoro in sede UEFA. Ti vorrei mettere i link che documentano quello che dico, ma sono già stato bannato un mese per averlo fatto, perchè è vietato dal regolamento postare link. Ben lieto di passarteli in privato se non credi a ciò che dico.



Lo so benissimo dove è agnelli e cosa fa ma non è lui che tiene il potere della uefa nè tantomeno credo all'agnello benefattore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma tu lo hai sentito gattuso nel pre gara come leccava il mondo juve , come diceva di fidarsi della juve e bla bla bla?
> Vatti a fidare di loro....
> A costo di passare per complottisti mi sarei aspettato dichiarazioni più dure, tipo quelle di ranieri che uno scudetto già lo aveva perso per colpa del sistema.



se non leccasse il mondo juve, non avrebbe i titoli dei giornali a suo favore...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Se fosse come dici tu l'inciucio Ceferin/Agnelli avrebbe portato a ben altro che 4 formazioni sicure in champions ma si sarebbe rimasti a 3+eventuale 1 per confermare il dominio del mondo juventino.
> Io credo semplicemente che il richiamo della big porti a giocare sicuramente con più impegno per tanti motivi e che l'atalanta semplicemente sia tatticamente inaffrontabile a volte, perchè corrono tutti come matti e sono estremamente ligi nelle marcature (a tutto campo a volte) a uomo e nei rientri/ripartenze.
> E' semplicemente una squadra che ti fa giocare molto male.
> L'inter da giornate è una compagine in balia di mille problemi, con altini e bassi.
> Il napoli ha passato un momento di appannamento proprio nel periodo in cui ha giocato contro l'atalanta se non ricordo male (ma potrei sbagliarmi).



In lazio - atalanta il migliore in campo è stato wallace : assist ( per la dea ) e gol (nella sua porta).
La lazio poi ha riavuto il suo in coppa.
la lazio è un gioiellino di società ma non mi scandalizzo nel dire che ultimamente un leggero e leggiadro venticello la sta spingendo verso... la musichetta della champions.
In napoli- atalanta i napoletani erano distratti si, ieri erano caxxuti.
Guarda caso l'atalanta becca sempre gente ospitale, distratta , cordiale.
Ad agnello che pensa al bene del calcio italiano ci credo poco, e non per il calcio ma come famiglia e come storia.
La storia dice altro.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo so benissimo dove è agnelli e cosa fa ma non è lui che tiene il potere della uefa nè tantomeno credo all'agnello benefattore.



Non è certo Agnelli il padrone dell'UEFA, ci mancherebbe, ma in questo caso "l'agnello benefattore" è stato veramente benefattore per ridare all'Italia 4 posti fissi in Champions, che ripeto, non ci spettavano assolutamente visto il ranking europeo dell'Italia. Diversamente, se proprio tutto ma tutto ci andava bene (ci andava bene come calcio italiano nelle coppe intendo), con le vecchie regole, il massimo che avremmo ottenuto sarebbero stati 3 posti fissi più la quarta al preliminare, ma chissà quando, perchè per ottenere ciò avremmo dovuto superare la Germania nel ranking europeo. Fino a quel giorno, avremmo ancora avuto le 2+1 in Champions; ad oggi invece abbiamo sempre 4 squadre fisse garantite senza alcun preliminare!Non mi sembra affatto poco.


----------



## addox (20 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma perché mai una squadra dovrebbe fregarsene del campionato di altre? Ogni squadra fa il suo campionato e, una volta raggiunto l'obiettivo, gioca come capita. L'anno dell'ultimo scudetto, a campionato vinto giocammo l'ultima in trasferta contro l'Udinese, alla quale bastava un pareggio per andare ai preliminari, e ci presentammo con Didac Vilà titolare(prima e ultima presenza con noi) e facemmo 0 a 0.
> Noi quest'anno abbiamo giocato alcune partite sapendo già il risultato delle altre e sapendo che vincendo avremmo guadagnato un minimo di margine sulle inseguitrici e siamo scesi in campo con un atteggiamento di gran lunga più mollo di quello degli juventini ieri. Non ha senso pretendere una partita della vita da una squadra in vacanza da più di un mese quando noi di partite della vita non ne abbiamo giocata mezza su 37. Peraltro, quest'anno la Juventus l'Atalanta non l'ha battuta neanche quando la partita contava qualcosa per loro.



Non è in discussione il fatto che ogni squadra guardi alla propria situazione, ma che affronti la competizione con la stessa professionalità e onestà per tutta la sua durata. Purtroppo questo non avviene mai; ma il discorso non è neanche questo, visto che è praticamente impossibile stabilire se una squadra scenda in campo dando tutto o se diversamente non si impegna, per stanchezza, demotivazione o per dolo. Sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano. Il problema non è neanche rube-Atalanta (rube volutamente in minuscolo), ma l'andamento dell'intera stagione, dove una federazione contigua ai sabaudi, gestisce le cose a suo piacimento. Noi siamo scarsi, con un allenatore inadeguato e proprio per questo gli episodi sono determinanti e quest'anno ce ne sono successe di ogni. Non è possibile pensare che l'atteggiamento della classe arbitrale nei nostri confronti non sia stato quantomeno "particolare", ricordiamoci solo all'uso e al non uso della var durante i nostri incontri. Se analizziamo la nostra stagione è normale lamentarci anche della squadra e della conduzione tecnica, che hanno lasciato a desiderare moltissime volte, ma il Milan quest'anno era come una persona in piedi sul davanzale di una finestra, per buttarlo giù non era necessario sparargli, bastava appoggiargli una mano sulla spalla.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Non è certo Agnelli il padrone dell'UEFA, ci mancherebbe, ma in questo caso "l'agnello benefattore" è stato veramente benefattore per ridare all'Italia 4 posti fissi in Champions, che ripeto, non ci spettavano assolutamente visto il ranking europeo dell'Italia. Diversamente, se proprio tutto ma tutto ci andava bene (ci andava bene come calcio italiano nelle coppe intendo), con le vecchie regole, il massimo che avremmo ottenuto sarebbero stati 3 posti fissi più la quarta al preliminare, ma chissà quando, perchè per ottenere ciò avremmo dovuto superare la Germania nel ranking europeo. Fino a quel giorno, avremmo ancora avuto le 2+1 in Champions; ad oggi invece abbiamo sempre 4 squadre fisse garantite senza alcun preliminare!Non mi sembra affatto poco.



Agnelli sta dove sta per coltivare il suo orticello, non lavora mai se non per il bene delle sue tasche e della sua famiglia.
Fin quando gli ha fatto comodo ha fatto si che a gestire il club fosse la triade col suo sistema mafioso, poi ha scaricato le colpe su moggi e giraudo per riprendersi il club, si è fatto costruire lo stadio dal comune e non tocchiamo il discorso fiat...
Suvvia, lasciamo stare pecore , agnelli e suini.
Ci manca solo debba esser grato all'agnello.


----------



## addox (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Agnelli sta dove sta per coltivare il suo orticello, non lavora mai se non per il bene delle sue tasche e della sua famiglia.
> Fin quando gli ha fatto comodo ha fatto si che a gestire il club fosse la triade col suo sistema mafioso, poi ha scaricato le colpe su moggi e giraudo per riprendersi il club, si è fatto costruire lo stadio dal comune e non tocchiamo il discorso fiat...
> Suvvia, lasciamo stare pecore , agnelli e suini.
> Ci manca solo debba esser grato all'agnello.



Ma non era il modello da seguire? No perchè mi stavo convincendo ormai.


----------



## Lambro (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In lazio - atalanta il migliore in campo è stato wallace : assist ( per la dea ) e gol (nella sua porta).
> La lazio poi ha riavuto il suo in coppa.
> la lazio è un gioiellino di società ma non mi scandalizzo nel dire che ultimamente un leggero e leggiadro venticello la sta spingendo verso... la musichetta della champions.
> In napoli- atalanta i napoletani erano distratti si, ieri erano caxxuti.
> ...



Bè l'atalanta ha trovato gente ospitale anche nella nostra difesa nel secondo tempo di milano, dove siamo scomparsi dal campo dopo l'entrata di zapata.
Credo siano concetti troppo arzigogolati, per il solo fatto che penalizzare una grande squadra come il Milan non è facile, non stiamo parlando di un inciucio tra Como e Reggina di quelli che avvenivano negli anni 80 90 nelle leghe inferiori o anche in serie A nelle ultime giornate di campionato.
Parliamo di clubs che smuovono millioni di euro nel mondo, non credo che il Milan sia in qualche modo limitabile nei modi che hai elencato.
Anche il concetto lazio atalanta che si scambiano i favori mi pare inesistente, l'atalanta cmq ha avuto occasioni in finale (il palo di deroon e altre) senza contare che non si può certo paragonare una coppa che ti porta automaticamente poi in e.league a null'altro.
Forse non dovresti pensare che l'atalanta sia una squadra molto forte e ben messa in campo piuttosto che fare giri mentali per arrivare a dire che è sempre favorita?


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Bè l'atalanta ha trovato gente ospitale anche nella nostra difesa nel secondo tempo di milano, dove siamo scomparsi dal campo dopo l'entrata di zapata.
> Credo siano concetti troppo arzigogolati, per il solo fatto che penalizzare una grande squadra come il Milan non è facile, non stiamo parlando di un inciucio tra Como e Reggina di quelli che avvenivano negli anni 80 90 nelle leghe inferiori o anche in serie A nelle ultime giornate di campionato.
> Parliamo di clubs che smuovono millioni di euro nel mondo, non credo che il Milan sia in qualche modo limitabile nei modi che hai elencato.
> Anche il concetto lazio atalanta che si scambiano i favori mi pare inesistente, l'atalanta cmq ha avuto occasioni in finale (il palo di deroon e altre) senza contare che non si può certo paragonare una coppa che ti porta automaticamente poi in e.league a null'altro.
> Forse non dovresti pensare che l'atalanta sia una squadra molto forte e ben messa in campo piuttosto che fare giri mentali per arrivare a dire che è sempre favorita?



L'atalanta è fortissima.
Ma fa molto comodo che quarta arrivi l'atalanta a discapito di una tra inter e milan.
Nessuno me lo leva dalla testa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Maggio 2019)

nybreath ha scritto:


> 1-1 udinese, 1-1 parma, 0-0 frosinone, 0-0 bologna, 1-1 empoli, 1-1 cagliari
> 
> vinci una partita di questa e sei quarto, il destino ce lo siamo buttati noi nel cestino, non puoi fare 6 pareggi contro chi lotta per retrocedere, gli altri sono discorsi per scaricare il barile, i punti li abbiamo persi noi, non è che bisogna stare all ultima giornata a sperare che la juve ci fa il favore, ma perchè poi ci dovrebbe fare il favore...ci vuole un po di umiltà, se volevamo andare in CL dovevamo fare un minimo che non abbiamo fatto, ora possiamo solo sperare negli altri, perchè il nostro è stato fatto cosi cosi



questi discorsi contano fino a mezzogiorno. tutte le squadre hanno perso punti stupidi.
per assurdo se all'atalanta regalano 112 punti qualcuno ti può sempre dire che potevi batterla facendone 114.

il fatto che l'atalanta merita la qualificazione perchè ha fatto una stagione migliore della nostra per me è scontato.
il fatto che l'atalanta ha beneficiato di regali in queste ultime partite e senza questi non sarebbe andata in CL è scontato pure questo.

il fatto che la juve, se ci fosse stato il milan, ieri avrebbe vinto è scontato.
il fatto che il milan avrebbe fatto lo stesso scherzetto ai ladri, è scontato pure questo.

non sono sorpreso da niente, pensiamo a inter empoli ed al nostro 20% di possibilità


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

addox ha scritto:


> Ma non era il modello da seguire? No perchè mi stavo convincendo ormai.



???
Se dovessimo seguire noi quel modello e quei modi come minimo ci arresterebbero tutti.
L'operazione sturaro se la fanno loro è brillante, la avessimo fatta noi sarebbe finita come è finita con il chievo : il sistema ha decretato la retrocessione in serie B.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Maggio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che la Juve nelle ultime 6 partite ha vinto solo con la Fiorentina, che per altro nelle ultime 6 partite le ha prese da tutti; per il resto 2 sconfitte (SPAL e Roma) e 3 pareggi (Torino,Inter ed Atalanta).Quindi la spina l'hanno staccata già da un bel pò, non solo da ieri. Noi abbiamo avuto la sfiga di incontrarla quando doveva ancora fare punti per "chiudere" il discorso Scudetto, visto che all'epoca di Juve - Milan erano ancora in Champions; posto che cmq, in quel Juve-Milan, i gobbi scesero in campo con una formazione ben peggiore di quella di ieri, o di quella che hanno schierato contro Inda e Roma: infatti quel giorno mancavano Ronaldo,Cancelo,Chiellini,Pjanic,Matuidi,Cuadrado,Douglas Costa, Khedira...ed eravamo passati in vantaggio noi eh, sarebbe bastato veramente poco per portare a casa almeno un punto, un solo maledetto punto che però oggi farebbe tutta la differenza del mondo in ottica qualificazione Champions.



tutte rivali del milan, hanno giocato solo contro l'inter... c'è da dire che senza arbitri era dura per loro fare molti punti con queste squadre


----------



## Lambro (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'atalanta è fortissima.
> Ma fa molto comodo che quarta arrivi l'atalanta a discapito di una tra inter e milan.
> Nessuno me lo leva dalla testa.



Diavolo perdonami, c'hai l'anima complottista troppo sviluppata


----------



## addox (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ???
> Se dovessimo seguire noi quel modello e quei modi come minimo ci arresterebbero tutti.
> L'operazione sturaro se la fanno loro è brillante, la avessimo fatta noi sarebbe finita come è finita con il chievo : il sistema ha decretato la retrocessione in serie B.



Intendevo proprio questo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oh, ecco....
> Ma perchè dobbiamo esser cosi ingenui?
> Vi ripeto : guardate napoli-atalanta e poi guardate napoli-inter.
> Lasciamo stare per un attimo il milan.



Poi quando invoco la superlega mi tocca sentire ancora chi reclama il campionato italiano..ma cosa volete stiamo a farci del male qui?


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che è andato in scena ieri sera è qualcosa di vergognoso, un pari concordato perfino nella sequenza dei gol, uno schifo sportivo che ho visto poche volte..
> E domenica si replicherà col Sassuolo che concederà all'Atalanta i 3 punti (se noi vinceremo..altrimenti faranno il pareggino per mascherare tutto meglio..)
> 
> Che non si aprano indagini su questo finale di campionato è uno scandalo, *la Juve sta falsando tutta la competizione a palese danno del Milan*, infatti dopo averci battuto coi soliti metodi ormai noti ha letteralmente smesso di giocare regalando punti a tutte le nostre concorrenti (Roma, Inter, Torino e Atalanta)
> ...



La partita di ieri ha avuto un qualcosa di strano. Ad un certo punto Allegri ha messo 3 punte + 2 trequartisti contemporaneamente, cosa che penso non abbia mai fatto nella sua carriera, e ridendo mi son detto "eh, guarda, vuole far capire al mondo intero che la vuole vincere quando in realtà sono entrambe d'accordo per portar via un punto ciascuno". Non so cosa pensare, il secondo tempo della juve guardandolo da fuori mi è sembrato un buon secondo tempo.
Il problema vero è che è finita esattamente come tutti noi ci aspettavamo (infatti avevo pure giocato questo risultato sulla schedina): 2 1°Tempo/X Finale. Tutti avevamo pronosticato questo. 

Riflettendo l'unico modo per non falsare campionati interi con squadre già in vacanza è assegnare il titolo e i posti alle coppe tramite playoff. Non perchè credo al complotto, piuttosto perchè non capisco il motivo per cui noi abbiamo dovuto giocare 38 partite quest'anno mentre l'Atalanta ne ha giocate 34, forse 35 (dipende da come si comporterà il Sassuolo domenica sera...). Noi per tirare via un punto al Napoli in casa abbiamo dovuto sudare, mentre all'Atalanta al San Paolo son bastati 10 minuti di calcio in mezzo alle belle statuine.
Per me i Playoff sono l'unica soluzione per rendere questo campionato quantomeno più giusto nel rispecchiare i valori in campo. Così se una Juventus veramente decide di giocare in ciabatte e pigiama, almeno non ha il potere e le possibilità di decidere in questo modo verdetti che per le altre squadre sono importanti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> La partita di ieri ha avuto un qualcosa di strano. Ad un certo punto Allegri ha messo 3 punte + 2 trequartisti contemporaneamente, cosa che penso non abbia mai fatto nella sua carriera, e ridendo mi son detto "eh, guarda, vuole far capire al mondo intero che la vuole vincere quando in realtà sono entrambe d'accordo per portar via un punto ciascuno". Non so cosa pensare, il secondo tempo della juve guardandolo da fuori mi è sembrato un buon secondo tempo.
> Il problema vero è che è finita esattamente come tutti noi ci aspettavamo (infatti avevo pure giocato questo risultato sulla schedina): 2 1°Tempo/X Finale. Tutti avevamo pronosticato questo.
> 
> Riflettendo l'unico modo per non falsare campionati interi con squadre già in vacanza è assegnare il titolo e i posti alle coppe tramite playoff. Non perchè credo al complotto, piuttosto perchè non capisco il motivo per cui noi abbiamo dovuto giocare 38 partite quest'anno mentre l'Atalanta ne ha giocate 34, forse 35 (dipende da come si comporterà il Sassuolo domenica sera...). Noi per tirare via un punto al Napoli in casa abbiamo dovuto sudare, mentre all'Atalanta al San Paolo son bastati 10 minuti di calcio in mezzo alle belle statuine.
> Per me i Playoff sono l'unica soluzione per rendere questo campionato quantomeno più giusto nel rispecchiare i valori in campo. Così se una Juventus veramente decide di giocare in ciabatte e pigiama, almeno non ha il potere e le possibilità di decidere in questo modo verdetti che per le altre squadre sono importanti.



Campionato a 16 squadre e playoff..ormai non c'è altra via


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Campionato a 16 squadre e playoff..ormai non c'è altra via



Esattamente. Final eight fanno andata e ritorno e in caso di parità nel doppio scontro quella messa meglio in classifica passa. Così si dà un senso alla classifica, che ti fornisce un vantaggio, e allo stesso tempo si dà più credibilità. 
Chi arriva alle final four va in Champions. Semplice.


----------



## andrec21 (20 Maggio 2019)

Non mi aspettavo nulla di diverso, anzi, il pareggio è quasi tanto da quei cani. In ogni caso, quando vedo che la finale di Coppa Italia è una partita da domenica alle 15 e l'Atalanta terza non riesco a non incolpare prima di tutto noi stessi.


----------



## zlatan (20 Maggio 2019)

Ma smettiamola di fare la morale ragazzi. MA vi siete dimenticati quando abbiamo fatto andare in B il piacenza con una sconfitta scandalosa all'ultima giornata con la Reggiana, o abbiamo fatto salvare il Brescia? O abbiamo fatto giocare la primavera in una delle ultime partite a Piacenza, perchè avevamo la finale di Champions qualche giorno dopo? Siamo in Italia la mentalità è questa. Sbagliata non sto dicendo di no, ma non possiamo massacrare gli altri e pensare che noi siamo santi...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Maggio 2019)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Ma di che ci lamentiamo se non facciamo manco punti con bologna udinese e parma, la juve sono due mesi che non gioca a calcio in campionato, dai, un po di concretezza, loro se ne fottevano altamente e non avevano necessità di fare niente, noi potevamo stare tranquillamente quarti e non ci siamo a causa assolutamente nostra, bisogna guardare gli altri quando il nostro lo si è fatto, e noi il nostro non l'abbiamo fatto minimamente, abbiamo avuto una media da quasi retrocessione per un un 7-8 partite, e ci vogliamo lamentare per un pari juve atalanta...



Roba da altro mondo.
La verità è quella che hai scritto. Inutile lamentarsi degli altri. La qualificazione se la deve guadagnare la squadra non arrivare a questi miseri piagnistei da intertristi


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Diavolo perdonami, c'hai l'anima complottista troppo sviluppata



Prima di calciopoli credevo la palla fosse tonda con una storia sul campo tutta da scrivere.
Dopo calciopoli ho capito che il pallone è bucato.
In quanto agli juventini : sarebbero capaci di fregarti pure la bottiglietta d'acqua nel tragitto fino allo stadio.
Meglio starne alla larga.
Il sistema di oggi della juve non è molto distante e differente da quello allestito , pensato e curato da Moggi.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Roba da altro mondo.
> La verità è quella che hai scritto. Inutile lamentarsi degli altri. La qualificazione se la deve guadagnare la squadra non arrivare a questi miseri piagnistei da intertristi



La verità è che fanno ciò che vogliono e nessuno può ormai parlare.
Il genoa secondo il tuo discorso si sta salvando sul campo quindi. Meriti sportivi. -cit-
Si come no, dentro l'affare sturaro erano compresi 4 pti tra andata e ritorno 
L'empoli si sta facendo il mazzo e il genoa deve salvarsi solo perchè amico dei mafiosi.
Vabbè ragazzi se è questo lo sport che vi piace tenetevelo.
Contenti voi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Poi quando invoco la superlega mi tocca sentire ancora chi reclama il campionato italiano..ma cosa volete stiamo a farci del male qui?



Quoto. Ti darei una rep se potessi ma non me lo permette il sistema perché dice che ne ho date troppe. FATECI USCIRE DA QUESTO CIRCO!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Roba da altro mondo.
> La verità è quella che hai scritto. Inutile lamentarsi degli altri. La qualificazione se la deve guadagnare la squadra non arrivare a questi miseri piagnistei da intertristi



La squadra se la sarebbe anche guadagnata, vai a vedere la classifica senza errori arbitrali e ne riparliamo. Gattuso deve andarsene, sono il primo a dirlo, ma la CL quest’anno la meritiamo sotto ogni punto di vista tranne quello del gioco.


----------



## Lambro (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La squadra se la sarebbe anche guadagnata, vai a vedere la classifica senza errori arbitrali e ne riparliamo. Gattuso deve andarsene, sono il primo a dirlo, ma la CL quest’anno la meritiamo sotto ogni punto di vista tranne quello del gioco.



"sotto ogni punto di vista tranne quello del gioco" 
Gli altri punti di vista per cui dovremmo meritare la champions quali sarebbero?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> "sotto ogni punto di vista tranne quello del gioco"
> Gli altri punti di vista per cui dovremmo meritare la champions quali sarebbero?



Le vittorie ottenute, sebbene con un gioco raccapricciante. E il carattere, che comunque abbiamo dimostrato di avere.

MA le vittorie ottenute e quelle che avremmo dovuto ottenere SENZA TORTI ARBITRALI sono più che sufficienti. C’è la classifica, noi abbiamo ben cinque punti in meno.


----------



## nybreath (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La squadra se la sarebbe anche guadagnata, vai a vedere la classifica senza errori arbitrali e ne riparliamo. Gattuso deve andarsene, sono il primo a dirlo, ma la CL quest’anno la meritiamo sotto ogni punto di vista tranne quello del gioco.



Non sono d'accordo, quest'anno andare in CL sarebbe stato davvero facile, la lotta 3 - 4 posto era abbordabilissima, con inter lazio e roma che davvero hanno fatto male, noi siamo riusciti a fare peggio. 

Ma diciamo pure che è interesse della juve che il milan non va in CL, ma perchè deve sforzarsi, battere l'atalante e mandarci in CL?. La juve puo avere tutti gli interessi a non mandarci in CL, a non farci prendere moneta etcetc, perchè dovrebbe aiutarci non capisco.


----------



## Lambro (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Le vittorie ottenute, sebbene con un gioco raccapricciante. E il carattere, che comunque abbiamo dimostrato di avere.
> 
> MA le vittorie ottenute e quelle che avremmo dovuto ottenere SENZA TORTI ARBITRALI sono più che sufficienti. C’è la classifica, noi abbiamo ben cinque punti in meno.



E' vero che gli arbitri quest'anno non ci sono stati tanto amici, per nulla, ma sul fatto che le nostro vittorie ottenute dovrebbero essere migliori di quelle dell'Atalanta non lo capisco.
Anzi, molte delle nostre vittorie sono state sofferte e bruttissime.
Il carattere lo abbiamo dimostrato a spezzoni, perchè a volte la squadra invece non reagiva ai cazzotti presi dando quasi mai l'idea di essere una squadra che sa quello che vuole con assedi e voglia di segnare un gol.
Mi ha sempre invece dato l'idea di molta estemporaneità.
Anche ieri dopo il rigore sbagliato dal frosinone per qualche minuto sono stati loro a metterci in difesa (nulla di che eh) invece che noi a ruggire e a schiacciarli, c'è voluto tempo c'è voluto un cambio tattico, per me non abbiamo quel carattere che servirebbe.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> E' vero che gli arbitri quest'anno non ci sono stati tanto amici, per nulla, ma sul fatto che le nostro vittorie ottenute dovrebbero essere migliori di quelle dell'Atalanta non lo capisco.
> Anzi, molte delle nostre vittorie sono state sofferte e bruttissime.
> Il carattere lo abbiamo dimostrato a spezzoni, perchè a volte la squadra invece non reagiva ai cazzotti presi dando quasi mai l'idea di essere una squadra che sa quello che vuole con assedi e voglia di segnare un gol.
> Mi ha sempre invece dato l'idea di molta estemporaneità.
> Anche ieri dopo il rigore sbagliato dal frosinone per qualche minuto sono stati loro a metterci in difesa (nulla di che eh) invece che noi a ruggire e a schiacciarli, c'è voluto tempo c'è voluto un cambio tattico, per me non abbiamo quel carattere che servirebbe.



Aspetta, non mi sono spiegato. A livello di gioco l’Atalanta merita di più, a livello di PUNTI (indi per cui vittorie e pareggi) noi semplicemente meritiamo di averne più di loro, a dispetto del gioco. Anche la Juve gioca molto peggio dell’Atalanta, per dire.



nybreath ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, quest'anno andare in CL sarebbe stato davvero facile, la lotta 3 - 4 posto era abbordabilissima, con inter lazio e roma che davvero hanno fatto male, noi siamo riusciti a fare peggio.
> 
> Ma diciamo pure che è interesse della juve che il milan non va in CL, ma perchè deve sforzarsi, battere l'atalante e mandarci in CL?. La juve puo avere tutti gli interessi a non mandarci in CL, a non farci prendere moneta etcetc, perchè dovrebbe aiutarci non capisco.



Li dovremmo essere noi a dare loro l’incentivo, come scrivevo in un post passato



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’ho già detto nei giorni scorsi e lo ribadisco: il prossimo anno si va a Torino con dei primavera in campo il cui unico mandato sarà fare entrate da SERIAL KILLERS sulle loro gambe. Semplice semplice, così Dybalino e lo stupratore lampadato fanno un bel CRACCKKK e staranno fuori il resto della stagione.
> 
> Questo è ciò che c’è da fare. Così vedrai che poi quando si trovano i loro migliori giocatori INUTILIZZABILI per il resto dell’anno ci pensano... se non possiamo combatterli politicamente e sportivamente lo faremo in altri modi.



Vedrai che poi ci penserebbero prima di rifarlo ancora. 

P.s: in realtà con le piccole e medie abbiamo fatto meglio di Inter, Roma e Lazio. Con l’Inter siamo sotto solo e soltanto per i due derby giocati ignobilmente (e per i punti rubatici dagli arbitri, con i quali saremmo già in CL pur con i due derby persi male).


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2019)

La colpa è della Lega, che negli anni ha creato un campionato ridicolo. Tornassero a 18 squadre, con 4 retrocessioni (3+1 da playout, o 4 dirette poco cambia), togliessero un posto in EL a chi vince la coppa Italia e lo rimettessero al settimo posto in campionato, cosi di fatto crei pochissime squadre, a volte nemmeno quelle, che mesi prima della fine del campionato non hanno più nulla da chiedere, cosi eviti si creino partite scontate, regalate, leggere, imbarazzanti.


----------



## zlatan (20 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> La colpa è della Lega, che negli anni ha creato un campionato ridicolo. Tornassero a 18 squadre, con 4 retrocessioni (3+1 da playout, o 4 dirette poco cambia), togliessero un posto in EL a chi vince la coppa Italia e lo rimettessero al settimo posto in campionato, cosi di fatto crei pochissime squadre, a volte nemmeno quelle, che mesi prima della fine del campionato non hanno più nulla da chiedere, cosi eviti si creino partite scontate, regalate, leggere, imbarazzanti.



Quindi la coppa Italia è da abolire se non dà neanche il posto in E.L.
Io sarei per chi vince la COppa Italia debba andare in Champions pensa te. Altrimenti non conterà mai nulla.
E sono contro le 18 squadre, primo perchè fosse per me dovrebbero giocare 11 mesi l'anno non sono mai stanco di calcio, secondo perchè in Inghilterra sono 47 squadre e il campionato è bellissimo quindi no è questo il motivo del campionato ridicolo


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

Ma una volta la lega la premiazione per lo scudetto non la faceva a campionato finito??
O ricordo male ???
Se poi capitava fuori casa e pazienza.
Ora invece lega juve e sky juve fanno come piace a loro.
P.S. la festa è iniziata già prima che iniziasse la partita , tutto ciò è poco rispettoso per le lealtà sportiva.
L'atalanta si è trovata in mezzo alla festa e giustamente ha brindato, fatto gli auguri e preso la bomboniera( alias punticino).
Erano questi il senso della mia provocazione e il mio senso di frustrazione ma in pochi hanno compreso ma addirittura mi sono visto attaccato da tutti o quasi.
Il milan aveva già sentito puzza di bruciato alla richiesta ( folle ) della juve di posticipare la gara causa.... festa.
Comunque io per primo dico che il milan ha dilapidato una fortuna in termini di punti e che abbiamo sprecato una grande occasione, non ci giro attorno.
Mi fa solo rabbia che tutti facciano finta di nulla al cospetto di tanta arroganza bianconera.


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2019)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Quindi la coppa Italia è da abolire se non dà neanche il posto in E.L.
> Io sarei per chi vince la COppa Italia debba andare in Champions pensa te. Altrimenti non conterà mai nulla.
> E sono contro le 18 squadre, primo perchè fosse per me dovrebbero giocare 11 mesi l'anno non sono mai stanco di calcio, secondo perchè in Inghilterra sono 47 squadre e il campionato è bellissimo quindi no è questo il motivo del campionato ridicolo



La coppa Italia semplicemente la proponi per i primi turni, quelli considerati notoriamente meno interessanti, il fine settimana al posto del campionato...tanto se ci sono meno squadre ci sono più buchi liberi sul calendario. Non è di certo l'EL in palio a far diventare più interesante la coppa, che per inciso il 90% dei casi la vince una squadra che è già qualificata addirittura per la coppa campioni, quest'anno la Lazio è un caso...che poi la storia che venga snobbata è na balla, la vince quasi sempre una grande squadra, quindi non mi pare la snobbino... la snobbiamo noi tifosi perchè la fanno in infrasettimanale nella stagione invernale e allo stadio con queste concomitanze ci va (giustamente!!) poca gente...e perchè la trasmettono sulla RAI che è sinonimo di sonnolenza per svariati motivi.


----------



## andreima (20 Maggio 2019)

Parliamo anche dell.inter che ha fatto pena quanto noi..siamo lì..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La verità è che fanno ciò che vogliono e nessuno può ormai parlare.
> Il genoa secondo il tuo discorso si sta salvando sul campo quindi. Meriti sportivi. -cit-
> Si come no, dentro l'affare sturaro erano compresi 4 pti tra andata e ritorno
> L'empoli si sta facendo il mazzo e il genoa deve salvarsi solo perchè amico dei mafiosi.
> ...



Guarda che nessuno sta dicendo che i gobbi sono dei stinco di santo.... Anzi...ma addossare la colpa ai gobbi per la partita contro la atalanta che non ci fa andare in CL...
Permettimi ma è roba da interisti.
Se quest anno non andiamo in CL, la colpa è solo nostra.
Poi possiamo discutere all infinito delle colpe.... Ma sono tutte colpe rossonere e magari di qualche arbitro che ci ha fregato qualche punto


----------

